# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 56



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home wonderfuls!



H xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, I just popped in to say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to sair, I remember you going through all those IUI's chick on the iui thread, I am so happy you finally got your BFP!!!

Well done chick XXXX


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

​
 ​
Jodsterrun -  
Holly C - 
smcc - 
​
  ​Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05  
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz  
DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins April 05, Charlotte and Max now arrived   
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006   
KimE - Natural BFP, Madeleine Hope born 04.03.06 

Welshy - baby boy 21/01/06 weighing 5lb 2oz's 
Fergie - Baby Boy 31st MArch and weighed in at 7 lbs 10 oz 

Jane12 - Amber 6lbs 8 ounces and Sydney at 7lbs 6 ounces  

Billie - Abigail Grace born 12th April weighing in at 8lb 2 oz. 

Ajax - Tasmin Jane and Ruben James 23rd May 5lb 2 oz and 5lb 1oz  

VIL & Moosey- Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 9lbs 1oz 

CathyA - Luke + Grace,13 weeks early on 4/05/06 Both are 2lb 6oz  
Baby Luke is now up with the Angels  ​Abby Carter - William Joe born 03/09/06 weighing 7lb 12oz 

Moomin05 - BFP Feb Megan Chloe born 21st September 5.5lbs 

Sarahjj - BFP March EDD 13/11/06

Doods28 - BFP Feb EDD 2/11/06

MandaW - BPF Dec 05 EDD 19/08/06

Shazia - BFP Feb EDD 26/11/06

Bobble - BFP March EDD 27/11/06 
Catwoman - BFP June with TWINS!  
Sair - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Kellydallard - BFP September '06 It's Twins!  
Pri769 - BFP October '06 Stay put Little one(s) 
Tcardy - BFP October '06 Stay put little one(s) 
Kitty H - BFP October '06 Stay put little one(s) 
​
  ​
ERIKA - 
********** - D/R 
Linzi32 - D/R ​
 ​
Jess P - going again soon
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Rachel B - IVF November/December 2006
Star - ttc naturally whilst waiting to go for IVF
Andie78 - Waiting to start
Candy - App Oct 2006
Misky - IVF Feb/March 2007
lilly2k3 - IVF Feb 2007
Andie78 - IVF Jan/Feb 2007
Lotusflower - Starting IVF soon
Jillypops - Starting ICSI in January 2007 ​
​​

Struthie 
Linds 
Petal B ​
​


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello lovelies   
Sair - Oh  you're pregnant you'd better believe it girl! Best of luck for your scan, the 28th isn't too far away poppet    
Misky - Sorry to hear your bug is back   hope you feel better soon. How annoying is when you can't get a doctors appt   my surgery is like that. By the time you can go you are better so there's no point!
Tracey - Glad the sniffing is going well & that you haven't suffered from any s/e   
Lilly - I'm so sorry darlin'  I don't know what to say. Just remember we are here for you always, good times & bad. A big   to your nurse for not thinking about what she was saying at the most sensitive time for you. Like KJ said she probably meant no more IUI & your cons obviously thinks that there are lots more options open to you & he's the guy in the know   so try not to worry too much your tx is far from over.
Kelly - Great news with 3 grade 1 embies     Hope Phil & Fern are snuggling in nicely. Did you freeze the substitute? 
Holly - Hello my lovely   like I said on the other thread what a turn around, a salvaged cycle & here you are on your 2ww already     A big follie with possibly 2 eggs, could you be following in Catwomans footsteps? I hope so. Your new cons & plan of action sound great but hopefully your dream is closer than you think.  
Starr - Can't wait for you to join "proper"   & good luck for your appt on 4th Oct.
Sarah - Mega loads of         for testing tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
Kitty - Glad you sorted your needle problem out  better to check. I inject with Suprecor & have to fill the syringe to 0.5. Don't worry if you ever need more syringes or needles your hospital will give you any extra that you need. I start tomorrow    so we'll be d/r together. My scan is the 3rd Oct when I should get the go ahead for stimming, how about you?
Tabby - Hello & welcome aboard   IUI or IVF that's a tough call. I did 3 IUI's before moving onto IVF & I think it was a good thing as it prepared me a little for IVF. However, your circumstances effect which tx is right for you & I don't know your situation. For me, DF's 1st   test wasn't good & we were told that IUI wouldn't work for us & that we needed to go straight to IVF. For IUI you need lots of good quality sperm. We asked for a 2nd test because a few things had happened which we knew would effect it & his 2nd test came back "perfect" quality & quantity so we were told to do IUI before moving to IVF. Only you & your cons know what is right for you. The chances are higher with IVF but I've read of lots of women who have got BFP with IUI so there are lots of pros & cons. Wishing you lots of   whichever route you decide to take.

Big  to Murtle, Doods, Moomin, Eire, Jodi & everyone else.

Have a good weekend,

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all 

Firstly HUGE  apoplogies for not many personals!! I promise to catch up properly v.soon over the weekend,I am thinking of all of you lovlies for many different reasons.        

E/T went well(I had sedation in the end.)We have now got 2 grade 1,7 cell embies on board and we have called them JAMMIE & DODGER cos they are Olivers favourite biscuits. 

I am taking it easy and I am being well looked after,only 14 days left till we test!!! 

Love to all 

Kelly x 

Lily-I am so sorry hunny,thinking of you loads!!!  stupid nurse  

Holly-OMG fab news that you could do IUI hun,atleast all your hardwork was not wasted


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Havent posted here in a while, but do try and keep up with your news!

Sair - congratulations     

Kelly - great news on the embies. Good luck for your 2ww     

Hi to everyone else 

Sarahjj
xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Can't quite believe I am actually going to post this but I tested this morning and got a    
Really can't believe it at all. I was having such bad AF pains in the night so I was sure it would be here this morning.
My HCG was 93 which my doctor said was good- anything over 50 apparently means you're pregnant. It just seems a bit low to me after reading what others have had on here- I'm just a born worrier   . I have to go back on Monday for another blood test to make sure it is doubling nicely. The worry never really goes away.
I will try and relax and enjoy it until then. Still constantly knicker checking though.

Sair- how are you?? 

Kelly- good luck for your 2ww. The embies sound great.  

I'm just in  a complete state of shock.
Sarah
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sarah SMCC - WOW!!!!  What amazing news!!  I'm so thrilled for you   CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Wishing you all the very best for a happy and healthy pregnancy!!  Have been walking about the house with the biggest grin on thinking of your news!!  Love to all of you!!

Kelly - embies sound great  and love their names!!  Welcome to the 2ww   and some more    

SarahJJ - how are YOU??  Hope all is fine in your world!

Erica - thank you for your as always lovely words    The support feels so good and while I'm really trying not to get hopes up, I hope you're right.  How's Fred been this weekend?  DF still away?  Not long to go now for you    

Lilly - thank you for the list sweetheart.  Hope you're starting to feel a little stronger?  Have you manged to make an appointment to clarify things with your cons yet?  Big 

Tracey - how's you huns?

Kitty - all going ok now?

Murtle - hope things are going as well as can be expected for you all.  Often in my thoughts  

Misky - how did the weekend go?  Hope you didn't do too much and are feeling better? 

Jodi - been meaning to say to you all week that I'm looking forward to going to An Inconvenient Truth - I'm with you, it's frightening but has to be addressed.... arrgghh!  Hope things are going well, decisions reached?  Oooh and, looks like little sis and gorgeous neice are shifting to Perth next year.  My BIL is from Perth.  Am absolutely distraught but they've got to do what's right for them....

Candy - okeydokey - 20 pages it is.  How was your holiday sunshine?  Little J enjoy all things French?

Nothing new here.  Just taking it easy.  I've read a book a day in the last few... Has anyone read Tony Parson's 'The Family Way' ?  For a bloke he has an amazing insight into infertility and all the feelings it evokes.  DH has collected a zillion DVD's from friends and colleagues which I'm never going to get through.  He's had to work all weekend but his boss suggested that we go out for dinner and work will cover it to compensate - nice, plus we are off on holiday next Sunday, so I can't complain too much.

Big snogs to all
H xxxxxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Sarah, Wow, Congratulations on the  .  Such awesome news.
It certainly is the time of the Sarah's.  Wishing you both the best

Holly, I have been reading and am relieved to see that you have been able to convert to IUI.  I'm just so glad it wasn't a cyst that could hold things up further.  Good luck, and absolutely everything is crossed.       

I am sorry for you to hear that the family is moving to Perth.  Mind you, half the world is moving to Perth at the moment.  It certainly is in boom time, and I mean  mega boom time (mining boom), so it may be a good move financially for them.  Plus, you can always visit.  Air New Zealand flys direct from Auckland, you'd just have to get there.

Kelly, fabulous news on those terrific embies.           for the next couple of weeks.

Lily, I am so sorry to hear things haven't worked out.        
Just know that we're all here for you, and know exactly how hard it is.  

Hi Erica, I hope all is well with you.

SarahJJ, just remember that it seems to be the time of the Sarah's, so help all is well with you.  Perhaps some luck will turn up in some other form as well.  I hope it does.

Misky, how are you feeling?

Hi to Tcardy, Candy, Struthie, Murtle, KJ, Doods, Moomin, Eire, and of course Jess, how are you?
I'm really sorry to anyone I've missed.

As for me, I'm fine.  It's amazing to finally be able to say that.  This week I've finally started to feel a lot better.  The Chinese herbs are at least keeping my hayfever at bay (spring here), so that's good.  If they're doing anything else, then that's fine too.  I'm taking iron and multivitamins, and it all seems to be paying off.  Now I just have to get back into running.  I hate having to get fit again, it hurts too much.  DH has 10 weeks off work to finish off his Masters, which he has been trying to do while working full time.  So, that takes quite a bit of pressure off.

Anyway, bye for now.
Lots of love
Jodi


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sarah

OMG thats fantastic huny,heres sending you loads of sticky vibes for those levels to double nicely   

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Sarah,

Fabulous news hun...     I am so so pleased for you!  Good luck for your blood test tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine.

Take care...sending you lots of sticky vibes...    

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone!

Sarah & Sair Congratulations   Wishing you the best of luck for a healthy & happy pregnancy.
Lilly - I'm sorry to hear that things did not work out this time. 
Kelly - I was delighted to hear about your grade 1 embies, you must be over the moon. Hopefully the dreaded 2ww will fly by for you!!! Rest up and take it easy! 
Holly, great news about the IUI!
Jodi- thankfully your feeling better, keep taking those herbs! good luck with the running.......you know the saying, no pain no gain etc etc (don't you just hate that!!!)
A big hi to everyone else I haven't mentioned!

As you are aware from my last post, I was going away on holidays. Later on that night I went horseriding and had a bad fall (out cold with concussion!) and ended up in hospital until the early hours of Wednesday!. It turns out that I broke my shoulder and did a bit of damage to my muscles and ribs!!! I then had to face into a two hr flight to Paris and then a 10 hr flight to South Africa! Let's just say the holiday wasn't my most successful one! 
I'm back at the clinic tomorrow morning for a scan to see If I can commence the injections. Hopefully they will let me carry on as I'm only on pain killers at the moment!
So that's it from me AKA the one armed bandit!!!!
Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Eire,
What a drama.  I can't believe you actually went on holiday.  I would have chickened out.

Good luck tomorrow for the scan.           

Love Jodi


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Sarah - that's fantastic news!!!     Best of luck for a 'double' tomorrow!

Lilly - thanks for the list, it's so encouraging to see all the graduates!

Eire - you poor thing, sounds extremely painful. Hope you're on the mend really soon - you sound quite chirpy still tho.

Erica - thanks for your reassuring words. How come you know your first scan date? Is it because you're short protocol? I have to wait for af to arrive and then phone them for a date about a week later.

Holly - it's great you can convert to IUI! That means this could still be THE month for you after all! Keeping everything crossed for you, hun.    We always think we're going to catch up with all those films we've recorded or borrowed, don't we but somehow the time just melts away! I know a bit how you're feeling as my sister is just about to move to Bolivia for two years! Think there's gonna be some tears...

Kelly - hope you're being nicely pampered..

Jodi - glad you're feeling a bit better, hun.

Tracey - how are you?

Misky - hope you're doing OK, hun and keeping relaxed. (Still doing that CD? I am!)

Well, you might all groan at me but these last two days I've had a funny reaction from the Buserelin. The injection site goes all white and lumpy with burning red around it (quite big). Am trying not to get too worried but will see what happens tomorrow, if it happens again will phone the clinic. We're wondering if I'm jabbing on a bit of my thigh where there's so much fat that it's just 'floating' between my skin and my cellulite   This may not be as daft as it sounds (or it might). Other than that, my only symptoms so far are lots of sweating. Nice.

Hi to Murtle, Doods, Sair and all.
Kitty x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi guys

Not read that book holly, but sounds like a good read, we had a  fab time thank you  keeping everything crossed.

Molly hope you had a great time at the wedding (((hugs)))

Just wanted to congratulate Sarah smcc, sending sticky vibes, what fab news C x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh I missed the news,well done Sarah!!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

SMCC - congrats on your  , heres to a happy and healthy  months

[fly]    [/fly]

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]*  CONGRATULATIONS SMCC  *​[/move]


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Just wanted to say huge congrats to SMCC. Hope the levels have doubled nicely hon.

Kelly - Hope you are taking it easy and looking after jammie and dodger - great names!

Lilly - Great list as usual but you forgot to give yourself special love n hugs     .

Holly - Glad that you are taking it easy - Have a good holiday.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Good luck to everyone   .

D x


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi there everyone

Kitty, I'm afraid I can't be of any help to you. I always injected myself in the stomach, sorry!. You should phone your clinic though, there is probably some reasonable explaination for the lumps! 

Well girls my run of bad luck is unfortunately continuing!!! I had my scan and blood tests done this morning to see if I could start gonal F injections this evening. I have just spoken with the clinic and they are not happy with the results. They have cancelled my cycle!!!. I now have to wait approx 7 weeks before I can start down reg again. I'm not a happy bunny!!! I'm trying to be optimistic and tell myself that things happen in 3's and this is bad luck item no. 3 so hopefully my luck will change!

Sorry for the moan everyone...........


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AFTERNOON ALL !!!!!

Well I am still hanging in here!!! Not done much at all (cos no one is letting me!!) did venture out to Asda this morning though but Michael did everything!!  

Cant believe the clinic have told me to test at 16 days when loads of others say 14,suppose we will have to see how it goes.What do you lot think

I am feeling alot more posotive about this time though       hopefully Jammie and Dodger have settled into their new home nicely!!!! Not got any probs really,feel quite normal apart from achy back,the runs(sorry tmi) and very sore boobs  

Lily-hope your ok petal

Eire-flipping heck love,as if you havent had enought to contend with.Hope the 7 weeks fly by hun,big hugs

Sarah & Sarah-I am seriously thinking about changing my name!!!!! hope your both ok??  

Holly-you ok sweetie??       

Murtle-hope your ok babe.your v quiet!!

Kitty-you ok huns


Big loves to all

Kelly x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thanks for all your messages. It is starting to sink in slowly but really can't believe it has finally happened. Had my follow up blood test this morning and it was 150- not quite double but she said it was good. I can have a scan a week on Friday- can't believe they can do it so early. I suppose it will all feel a bit more real after that but I'm soooo nervous.

Kelly- glad to hear you are hanging in there. Not long to go. Keep thinking in that positive way- it's sure to help. I tested 12 days after ET and 15 days after EC. What is yours counted from?

Eire- sorry to hear your cycle has been cancelled- did they tell you why?  

Holly- how are you feeling? hope the 2ww is not too painful.

Lily- thanks for adding me on the list.

Sair- how are you doing? your scan must be the day before mine. Thanks for the pm.

Bset of luck to all those d/r and on 2ww.     I think we are on a roll of good luck now.

Sarah
xx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Have just had a call from the main clinic in Seattle and they said my second reading was a bit low and they were concerned. The call this morning was from my local doctor and she said it was ok. That's all I need. I have to go back on Wed for another test. I think it's better just not to know. I've been trawling the internet looking for HCG levels now and driving myself slowly  
All I can do is wait til Wednesday now- can't stand this worry.
Sorry for the 'me' post but I'm just so worried now.
Sarah
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh SMCC what a horrible call to get and to make you worry.  I can understand you're going through every emotion imaginable.  I really hope by Wednesday all will be well with a good level.  It's such an awful roller coaster and it's unfair for things to not be straight forward.  Sending you a thousand     and a lot of  HOPE AND FAITH.

Eire - oh hun, this is so not fair!!  From recent experiece I can understand a little of what you are feeling.  You seem to be remarkably calm about it.  It just feels like such a let down after all the prep and hope and expectations you've had for it to go right.  I hope that at least you've got some answers about what to do for next time to help you make your next steps.  Here's to much better days ahead with no further dramas - you've had way too many of those recently.  Big   and heaps of 

Kitty - no, we certainly wouldn't groan at you!!  I hope by now that you've let the clinic know about your reaction??  Doesn't sound nice   Hopefully it's just localised and won't cause any probs.  Was your dad able to offer his expert opinion?  BTW I do it in my tummy too so not sure if this is the problem, altho would doubt it to be....  

Hey Kel - not sure why the clinic have said 16 days... It's 14 days at ours... I'd do a sneaky on day 14 and don't worry I won't send the  in!!

Jodi - it's wonderful to hear you're feeling so much better now.  It sounds like you've done some important work on getting yourself back to being you and that's a great big achievement when you've been bought so low   Yes!  I'm very keen on visting Perth again... never know who I might bump into in the future   

Nothing to report here.  All is fine, just counting down the days.  Off back to the sofa now as have just had the horrid supermarket shopping to do - ewww!  

Love to all of you,
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

smcc - oh hun what a call to get  , Wednesday will soon be here 

Kelly - great to hear from you, i hope jammie & dodger are settling into their new home nicely, glad no-one is letting you do anything    

a big   to everyone, apologies theres not many personals, will try and do those later 


Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Morning folks! Working from home this morning as totally pooped!

Sarah/SMCC - what a stressy worry! You poor thing, I'm really thinking of you.   It just makes me want to shout WHY? when you  've had to go through so much to get to this point and then for things to be so complicated and unsettling. I am sending you lots of positive vibes that levels have more than doubled on Wedensday               

Eire -   thinking of you lots too. It's unbelievable how many hurdles (the size of mountains) we have to get over in this IVF lark. I want to say 'maybe it's for a reason' but I know that wouldn't make you feel any better just as it wouldn't make me feel any better.  

Kelly - so glad you're feeling positive. It's great if you can feel that way without having to try too hard! Keeping everything crossed for you (and jammie and dodger).

Hi Doods - how are you?

Hi Tracey - how are things going with you, hun?

Holly  - glad things are OK with you - bet it's dragging isn't it? I've decided not to phone the clinic as I'm too scared they'll tell me to stop!! It doesn't hurt and goes down after a few hours so I think I'll just grin and bear it! I'm sure things could be a lot worse!!

Erica - I've forgotten which protocol you're on and where you're at... hope you're OK.

Jodi - hope spring has finally sprung!

Lilly - how are you?

Misky - how are things with you?

Hi to Sarah, Murtle, Candy .....

love Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Kitty   

i'm fine hun, thanks for asking

i have been d/r for a week now (no side effects really apart from a bit of a bad headache yesterday but thats all) i also felt very emotional last night   i suppose this could be caused by the spray, could it??

How are you doing? 

Tracey 
xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Mornign peeps

Sarah-as if you havn't been through enoug babes,keeping all toes/fingers and dangly bits crossed chuck              


Tracey-When is your  d/r scan hun hope you dont have to d/r for too long

Holly-I agree with you about testing on day 14,it says leave 14 days between hcg shot and testing in my Zita West book.Dont think I will be able to wait that long. Hope you didnt lift anything too heavy when you were shopping sweetie!!!

Kitty-have you thought about posting on the peer support thread or looking back on the ask a nurse thread.I would deffo call the clinic if your unsure babes,they wont get sick of you!!! how could they  

Right I am off out for coffee with my MIL,Cant say I am excited but it keeps me busy for a while!!

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sarah, thinking of you


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks Kelly, I meant stop taking the drugs not stop phoning. I'll see how I feel. I did a search and I don't think I'm the only one who's had a skin reaction. I'm pretty sure it's nothing to worry about - I was just more worried about the drugs not going in properly! I'm usually such as rational person but this stuff makes you go   doesn't it!!

Tracey - I'm feeling a bit weird on the dregging drugs. Really tired, hot flushes and sweating, niggly headache but nothing I can't handle! I'm supposed to be working from home but think I'll have a lie down instead. Any ideas when AF is supposed to arrive if you start dregging on day 21? Should it arrive at its usual time? I suppose our emotions are going to be all over the place .... just keep telling yourself it's the drugs!

K x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

Kelly - i have my 1st scan next Tuesday   , i hope its working

Kitty - do you have af whilst d/r then    i only had af last week    and spotting again now 


tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies

Just a quickie, covering a 2nd job so very busy plus feeling very down & everything is an effort.

I was away Saturday night & my mom was dog sitting for me. When I got back on Sunday I had to rush my dog Lucy to the vets. Can’t say too much as I’m crying as I type. Bottom line is I lost her on the car park at the vets. I’m totally devastated, she was beautiful in every way & was with me for 14½ years. I truly believe she hung on until I got back from Cumbria & once mommy was home decided to give up the fight. She gave me the ultimate gift by taking the decision making away from me. I know she is now pain free & happy in doggy heaven but I can’t stop hurting. 

Sair -   for scan next week.
Lilly -   hope you're ok.
Tracey - Yes you can feel very emotional whilst d/r so don't worry. Lots of luck for your scan next Tuesday    
Kelly -      for Jammie & Dodger, enjoy tea with your MIL.
SarahSMCC - Congratulations on your     I'm sorry you have this added worry but everything is crossed for mega results tomorrow       
Doods - Hope you're well, not too long to go now   
Jodi - Great to hear that you are feeling both well & positive  lovely.
Kitty - Hi hun   I'm doing long protocol & started d/r last Saturday. When my last AF arrived I had to phone my clinic who confirmed my CD21 date when I was to start d/r & they also gave me my d/r scan date 3rd Oct. I have to have had another AF by this date which I will have. I find my AF's do arrive "normal" time when I'm d/r CD28-30. Are you lovin' the sweats & flushes   They are something else aren't they! I also find that my thigh goes red, itchy & lumpy for a while after injecting. When is your   due?  
Holly - Thanks for your thoughts hun     Hope you're taking it really easy on your 2ww. DF goes away tomorrow but only for a week so that's not so bad. I started d/r Sat & have a scan on the 3rd. Hope & faith    for us both & I really hope this is your last 2ww gorgeous gal.
Eire - Oooh you poor thing   on all accounts. Hope the shoulder isn't too painful & what a brave bunny still going on holiday. Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle but everything happens for a reason & maybe it's not such a bad thing with you not being 100% fit at the moment. Not a great consolation I know but I'm sure tx & the effects of it will be so much easier to handle once your shoulder, ribs etc are all healed. I know it's disappointing & hurts but 7 weeks will go quicker than you think & then you can start again   Take care.

  to Murtle, Struthie, Moomin, Candy, Tabby, Starr & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Erika - so so sorry hunni


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Erica hunny

I am so so sorry about your precious dog    your post made me    wish I could be there to give you a great big   take care of yourself sweeite!    

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Erica I'm so sorry about your dog. I know how much it must hurt.   Thinking of you lots.. thanks for the message, af was due today but hasn't arrived so I guess I'll just have to wait and see. Your message has made me feel better about dregging - I wish I could make you feel better.


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Erica hun   I'm so so sorry to hear about Lucy.  It is just so sad but as you said she isn't in any pain anymore and is sure to be having a good time in doggy heaven.  It will get easier hun....easily said I know....loads of love to you and DH.

Kelly - I hope you are taking it easy hun, hope you had a fun time with MIL!!!!    Nearly half way there now.  I was told to wait til day 16 as well...as it was it was day 17 when I tested...willpower or what eh!!!!!!  I'm sure testing on day 14 would be fine...I promise not to send round the    

Tracey - loads of luck for next Tuesday...hope all is well      

Kitty - the buserelin did that to me too!  It didn't happen every time but there were quite a few times when my skin came up all bumpy and it was really really itchy.  I don't think it is anything to worry about hun.  How's the sweating!!!!

Sarah - What a nightmare...how awful to be told one thing and then another.  Please try not to worry, your doctor said it was ok.. surely she should know what she's on about!!!  Loads of luck for tomorrow     

Holly - hiya chick...hope your 2ww is going smoothly.  Fingers and toes crossed for you hun...and as well as faith and hope....trust and belief!  I keep repeating the four words over and over in my head in times of worry and doubt!!  Take care and have a fab time away with DH.

Eire - so sorry to hear that your tx has been cancelled    Hope you don't have to wait too long to go again.

Lilly - how are you feeling hun?

Hi to everyone I've missed.

Well I am still counting down the days...next Thursday still seems a very long way off.  Well better go and start the dinner!

Take care lovelies...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Erika - I am so sorry to hear about Lucy, our pets are such a very special part of our lives. And what am amazing dog to hang on till she could see you! You are amazing to be going through that and then still do personals. Sending you loads of love, hugs and support!

Kelly - so wonderful that you have two good grade embries on board, hope that they are relaxing in there and making themselves at home. Wonderful that you are feeling positive with it all too. Fingers crossed. 

smcc - I want to say congratulations, but then read your other news. All the vary best for your test tomorrow - I hope that it all all fine and that this one is there to stay. Good luck!!

Holly - So was dinner lovely?? Good to hear that you are relaxing - and hope you did none of the heavy lifting at the supermarket. enjoy your holiday and have some wonderful DH and you time!!

Jodi - You are fantastic being so good to yourself! I tried Chinese herbs for a while and I have to say - the did not half make a stink in the kitchen! Wonderful that they are working for you and good lockjaw with the getting fit. What is your DH doing a masters in? 

Eire - My goodness, you still went on holiday !?! Really disappointing that you had a cancelled cycle, but as you say - this is number three. Hopefully your shoulder will make a full recovery and  weeks rolls through very quickly! 

Kitty - you wonderful woman. I used the CD on the last cycle, but it is currently packed up with the decoraters being here. I could use it now you know. I saw a DVD the other day for pregnancy and post pregnancy and I thought, why does someone not make one for pre pregnancy?? Glad you sorted the injections. IT is really not nice when you are not sure. 

Tracey - Hope you are feeling a bit brighter today sweets. Good that you are feeling no side effects tho. 

sair - Has it all sunk in yet. Thursday will roll around and will be so exciting. How wonderful - good luck!!

Lilly - You OK sweets? You new list looks great - thank you for doing it. 

Tummy bug took a turn for the worse last night and I was running for the loo on a very constant basis. Problem was - I was out doing a goodbye visit with one of my children! Very embarrassing! Seems to have got rid of something tho as tummy is much more comfortable today. Also, I was doing another goodbye with another child and was just handed this 8 day old baby. He was beautiful - and tiny! And I wanted to shove him in my pocket and run away. Hay hoo - I gave him back on focused on the child I was there to see!  

Take care 

M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

Sarah - next Thursday will be here before you know it   how was dinner?

Misky - hey hun sorry to hear tummy bug is still with you  , hope your feeling better soon, I'm fine thanks hun, had a bit of a headache yesterday and was a bit emotional Monday but apart from that I'm coping ok, how are you doing?   

Erika - how are you hun?

Kelly - hope you relaxing and being pampered    

kitty  - how are you? still D/R? 

well i have my 1st acupuncture tonight (maybe the last    as i am   of needles

a big hello to everyone, hope your ok

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, just a quickie, it's my wedding anniversary today so have to beautify myself for a meal out!

Tracey - hope acupuncture has gone OK. I hate needles but put myself through it every week (which sounds a bit stupid when you think about it). I have to say that sometimes it hurts but I'm sure it does something. She managed to clear my wheezing chest once in a few twists of a needle! I also find it great to chat through stuff with someone who's interested but who's not a friend or a counsellor...

Sair - hope things are good with you, I'm sure that Thursday seems a lifetime away but hopefully then you'll be able to relax a bit.

Misky - I'm very worried about your tum, young lady! Hopefully it has 'run its course' but it sounds really nasty. You haven't been to any tropical countries lately have you

Well af has arrived (oh yes she certainly has!) so I have my dregging scan booked in for Tuesday. Bring on the first hurdle!!
Lots of fairydust to everyone - sorry no more personals.
Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Well I have been getting alot more crampy type pains and my back ache is still killing me but otherwise I am ok,just hoping that Jammie and Dodger have well and truly settled in      Cant believe I have got to wait til a week on sat to test 

Holly-how are you chick??   

Sarah-not long now hun 

Misky-hope you start feeling properly better very soon babes

Kitty-yey its all systems go for you then!!


Tracey-you will be fine with the accu,I really think it helped me all the way through

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - I feel terrible that I didn't post yesterday after reading your sad news.  I too was    It's horrible to lose a treasured member of the family.  They become such a big part of your life and it's heartbreaking to think of not having them anymore.  I hope her little spirit is happy chasing small furry creatures in doggy heaven and sends you butterflies to know she's with you.  You never know... she might have been called on to do a very important job.... finding the right little person to send to you very soon.  Biggest  special one.

Kel    

SMCC - thinking of you    

Misky - giggled at  you smuggling little person in your pocket!  Hope tummy is truly fixed now hun    Miss  you.

Tracey - hope head is feeling better and accupuncture has helped you to chill.

Kitty - CONGRATS on your wedding anniversary, hope you've had a lovely night out.

Sair - I love those two extra words!  I have them pinned up on my wall now!  Sending you every wish possible for Thurs to whip around for you and to put your mind at ease.  I feel sure everything is OK tho hun  

Had a terrible day yesterday, hence no posting.  It started with DH's sister phoning to say she's 13 wks pg.  Its wonderful news.... but I know you all know how I'm feeling about it.  I don't feel as if I'm pg so the feelings are heightened.  I went to accu and she is so fab.  I felt a lot calmer but I was embarrasingly emotional.  She said that pulses feel good - fuller than usual, which is a good sign.  I asked her if there was hope and she looked me in the eye and said "Holly, there is always hope" to which I blubbed again.  She also said that we will get pg and we will have a baby.  Sigh.... I hope so... It's all feeling too hard again and I wish with everything that no one had to suffer any of this pain.

Apols to all for the sorry sounding me bit....

Love you all
H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Erica- sorry to read the sad news about your dog. We have just got a black lab puppy and I feel very attached to him already so I can't imagine how you must feel after 14 years. Thinking of you. 

Holly-  sorry you had a bad day yesterday. I can totally understand how you feel about your SIL news. But good news about the pulses- hang in there.

Kelly- hope you're ok     Those tummy cramps could be good news.

Sair- how are you feeling? any symptoms yet?

Just to update you on the on-going saga of my HCG levels. They are now at 223 so still rising but not very quickly. It's a bit early to say if this means anything of not. I have to go back again on Friday. This is worse than the 2ww. It's just dragging on and on- I can't really feel happy until they start rising a bit more. 

Murtle- I remember reading about a friend of yours who had slow HCG levels and then had a scan and found a heartbeat. Did everything work out ok for her?

Hope everyone else is ok.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

Holly - sorry to hear you had a bad day yesterday  , i understand how you feel about you sil, my best friend is 6 months pg now, i am happy for her but also wished it was me (i expect you know exacly how i feel   )

Kelly -    , i'm sure jammie and dodger have settled in nicely 

Kitty - happy anniversary for yesterday hun   acupuncture was fine, didnt even feel the needles go in  , and i have never felt so relaxed, the only thing she did say was that i should have started 3 months before ivf, but she is sure she can still help (i hope so)

Misky - how are you?

Sarah - Friday tomorrow   


Tracey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - I just wanted to send you a great big hug,it hurts so much


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Good morning my lovelies,

Erica - So sorry to hear about your dog, but as you said at least she took the decision out of your hands and knew it was time for her to go. I'm sure she is having fun and watching over you from Doggy heaven. How is DR going?

Holly - Sending you   about your SIL. Everyone on this board completely understands how you are feeling. Sending lots of     that it will be you telling people your good news soon. Faith & Hope.

Kelly - Hope you are still taking it easy and that your little embies are all tucked up for a 9 month stay!

Tracey - Glad accu went well. I didn't start until I had started tx but I'm sure it still helped me. I found it helped after ec too. As Kitty said it is nice to have someone independent to talk to during tx.

Sair - Not long now and your scan is on my birthday so hopefully that will bring good luck    .

SMCC - Glad that your levels are still going up, but sorry that you still can't relax. I hope Fridays results are better and hopefully you can get a scan soon too     .

Kitty - Hope you had lovely anniversary dinner.

Misky - Hope you are feeling better hon.

Only 3 weeks of work to go and I am so looking forward to some lie-ins it is getting so hard to get up for work. After managing to make it to 34 weeks without actually being sick my breakfast decided to revisit me today - nice! I can't believe how quickly time has gone, but it seems to have slowed down now (or isit just that I am v. impatient). I'm rooting for you all during tx and 2ww and hope that you will be moving over to the BFP board en masse soon.

Hello to Struthie, Lilly, Petal, Murtle, Jilly and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

Only just got in .Moomin sent me a text earlier saying

"Hi Kelly.I am not joking!! I have given birth to a baby girl at 04:15 this morning!! Megan Chloe 5.5lbs,she is in special care but is ok!! "

HUGE CONGRATS MOOMIN AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF MEGAN CHLOE  
Moomin has sent me a pic from her phone and Megan looks so little and cute,Michael had been trying to put it onto the computer but we cant do it for some reason,sorry me lovlies!!

Kelly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello my lovely friends 

First of all a massive  to all of you for your lovely messages regarding my Lucy. I really appreciate all of your thoughts & wishes. It means so much to have friends  who really understand & I can tell that you all do. I work with a lot of people who don't have pets so don't really understand why I am so upset  She was my baby for such a long time & has left a huge gap The house seems empty without her presence & my other little dog is a lost soul. Time is a healer I suppose&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

Hot flushes & ovary pain have kicked in big time so at least I know d/r is working so I don't mind that. Work is busy doing 2 jobs but thankfully it's Friday tomorrow  I can't wait, roll on the weekend.

Moomin - OMG! What a shock!       Congratulations to you & DH on the birth of your daughter. Hope you are all well, can't wait to hear your news. Take care. 
Kelly -    for Jammie & Dodger, as good as halfway through 2ww now hun.
Misky - Ahhh  can't believe you've still got your tummy bug. Do you think you might need antibiotics or something? Hope you feel better soon & loved your comment about popping the baby in your pocket  we have all felt the same at some time.
Tracey - Glad accupuncture went well  I tried it for the first time last cycle & couldn't believe how relaxed it made me feel. I only did it after I started d/r & plan on starting again next week.
Sair -     just a week until your scan poppet.
Kitty - Pleased  arrived & lots of luck for your scan next Tuesday. Hopefully you'll get the go ahead for stimming   Glad I made you feel a little better about d/r & hope you had a very  yesterday.
SMCC Sarah - Here's to continuing rising levels tomorrow     
Doods - Just 3 weeks left at work  bet you can't wait. At least you can then take it easy & relax more. D/r is going ok thanks, forgot how fab the flushes were  
Lilly -  hope you're ok hun.
Holly -  don't you ever feel bad for not posting! You've got a life away from here you know! I know you are always there, always understand, always make me feel better & always say the right things & you can't put a price on that    I'm ok, adjusting & totally shocked at how hard this has hit me & all those close to me. Like you said she was such a big part of my life & has left an equally large hole. I loved your <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D16%252F16%255F7%255F205%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







comment & shall think Of Lucy everytime I see one. Hope you're taking it easy & bucket loads of      for the rest of your 2ww. Big  &  for SIL's news I like many others so understand how that feels. I've got similar news but haven't got time now so will tell you tomorrow.

Hello & loves  to Murtle, Candy, Starr, Eire & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Tracey - it is not surprising you are emotional. I hope that headache has gone my lovely and that the accu has relaxing.

Kitty - Ohh, happy anniversary. Hope you had a lovely evening!! I wish I had been to a tropical country, was just speaking to a friend and it is pitiful how little travelling I have done this year (DH has still been away!) All the very best for your scan on Tuesday!! Your on the way now chicky!

Kelly - I hope that your crampy back has eased up a bit. Not nice! 

Holly - I still have your little lite shining! Hope that Golden Bay is lovely and just what you need. 

smcc - Oh goodness, you are gong through it. Is there such a things a HCG dance? If so, I am doing one of those for you and hoping it starts increasing very rapidly.

Doods - Goodness, three weeks to finishing work. How very exciting!! I hope that breakfast re-appearing was a one off. 

Erika - How you feeling sweets? 

Well, tummy is feeling a bit better. But am so annoyed! I am finishing work next week. I had everything planned out so that I going to complete all my visits this week and do just paper work next week. Anyway, people got the wrong dates or things have changed so I know have about five visits. Grrr, I had wanted to be sorted and organised when I finished!!

Take care

M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Poll for the next meet this way ---> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68694.0


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Misky -   to work for messing you around after you were so organised. Hope tummy is ok.
Candy - Will go & answer poll but I will be testing at the beginning of November so I won't know until the last minute whether I can make any meet   Saying that I'll obviously be on   & desperate to share good news   Big loves to you & J.
Holly -     hope you're feeling a little better today. Had better send a few more     into cyber space. Just to let you know I understand I thought I'd share my latest pg story & there have been loads in the time I have been trying to conceive, you know the score. DF & his sister had a fall out years ago & don't speak which is sad but he is totally justified. His sister has never wanted children & is in no way maternal. That's what has been said to me by numerous family members over the last 5 years including her own mom    My MIL said last September time that she felt she would never have grandchildren, only pets to buy for (DF's sister has 3 dogs & we had 2 at the time). It was at this stage that we took the decision to tell his parents about the tx we were doing. We had already done 6 months of Clomid & 3 IUI's & kept it   She was stunned, excited & sworn to secrecy. 2 months later DF's cousin told me that his sister had announced to the family that she was going to try for a baby   She is jealous of DF for some reason & likes to be centre of attention. His cousin said that the whole family felt that because his mom was so excited about his news, his sister felt the need to "beat him to it" "steal his thunder" whatever. I was gutted that someone would try for a baby for such a reason but let it go as I was about to do IVF. Anyway we were visited by his parents in Aug (first time since Jan   ) & yes you've guessed it, it was only to announce his sister was pg. Not only pg but, wait for it.........over 17 weeks! The reason they hadn't told us was & I quote "because of your situation"     talk about making you feel like a freak. I was then told that his sister didn't want to put pressure on me blah blah. I went on to congratulate his parents on the fact that they were going to be grandparents, to pass on my congrats to his sister & partner for their good news & I also got in that I didn't feel pressured in anyway by their news & what I did know was that although they will love their baby, they will never feel the way about it as me & DF will when we get ours mainly because they won't appreciate how precious a baby is. So there   Inside I was dying & obviously   when they had gone. His sister is due in January. But do you know something mate, I'm just more determined to get my dream   & hopefully you are too. We keep being knocked down but boy we keep bouncing back   

Sorry ladies waffled there but have been meaning to get that off my chest   

Lots of    &    to all of you lovely ladies. Have a lovely weekend & I'll "see" you next week. 

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just a real quickie to say I'm away for the weekend saying goodbye to by sis before she goes off to live in S America for two years   No time for personals except big big hugs to Holly and Erica. Grrrrrrrr. Yup, we all know how you're feeling and it's a bit of this   and a bit of that   . 
More when I get back.
Oooodles of   to all for the weekend.
Oh and thanks for all the congrats for our wedding anniversary - we had a nice day out and a tasty meal in the evening but something didn't agree with me! It's not much fun adding dio**** to hot flushes, sweats ......  
Kitty x


----------



## miraclex2 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi ladies
I introduced myself a while back but since then havent been to well so havent been posting a lot. I am on waiting list for IVF at the minute and cons thinks it should be around Jan/Feb when I start so hope you dont mind me joining you all.
I havent got a clue about IVF eg stimming and down reg so I am hoping by joining this thread I will be able to learn a lot before my turn comes.

A big big   to my old cycle buddy and very good friend kittyH.
Good luck to you all and I am hoping to get to know you all a lot better
Take Care Luv Andie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Moomin and DH- massive congratulations on the birth of Megan.    Hope she comes off the ventilator soon. A two hour labour- you lucky thing!!

Erica- no wonder you're mad at DF's sister. At least you won't have to see them much. I'm sure it WILL be your turn soon.

Holly- when are you testing? all the best of luck sweetie   

Kelly- any symptoms yet? if it helps I got this weird sensation of some 'movement' going on in there- a sort of stretching feeling. Best of luck  

Andie- welcome to the thread. We all know everything there is to know about IVF so ask away.

Misky- hope your tummy feels better soon.

Sair- how are you? have you had your scan yet?

Well I think I have some good news today. My levels have gone up to 535 which is more than double what is was 2 days ago so I think that is good. Thanks for all your thoughts. Just got to get through the scan now.
Sarah
xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

That's great news Sarah...I'm really pleased for you....you must be so relieved.  How long have you got to wait until your scan?  Mine is on Thursday.

Hope everyone else is doing ok...will catch up on more personals over the weekend.

Loads of love to all...  

Sarah xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Sair,
my scan is on Friday although that seems really early to me as I am a week behind you. I'm really nervous about it. Will be thinking of you.
Have you had any other symptoms yet?
Sarah
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi all, changed the idea for next IUi meet it will be early next year, please despite it seeming ages away, get your vote in for the best date if you are planning on coming, so that we can all put in our diaries, thanks C x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi all

I am driving myself mad now!!! Getting lots of af type pains and am starting to feel a little less posotive than I was and I wish I could snap out of it    

Doing my own head in on the knicker checking front every time I go to the loo. Been dead tired this week as well,I have been well shattered at night and have been going to bed between 9 & 10,how sad is that?? 

Cant believe I am only half way , just want to know now.  

Just a question(please dont call the pee stick  ) I know my clinic said test on day 16 which is the 30th (7 days away) but whe do you think is the earliest I can test. Someone on another thread had e/t on same day and has got 4 days left,does that sound ok for me too?? sorry to ask the question ,I just cant wait another week  


Hope your all ok??!!

Kelly x
Love to all


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - I tested 14 days from e/t,thats what my clinic said,try and keep positive - hard I know


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

I am sorry to have gone AWOL for a while. I just needed some time, you all know how it gets some times. Feeling a bit better about things now though  

ERIKA – Hunny, I am so sorry to hear about your dog. I know just how my my little dog means to me and can only imagine how you are feeling  

Eire – I am sorry to hear that you have had to cancell you’r cycle. The seven weeks will be over before you know it!  

Tcardy – How did you find the acc?  

Kitty – Happy Anniversary   (I know I am late)

Doods28 – I agree with you, the time has flown bye!  

Moomin05 – Huge congratulations to you  

Andie 78 – welcome  

Smcc – It is great to see that your levels are now playing ball  

Kellydallard – Hi hun In answer to your question….. I would be tempted to do a hpt on 14 days. Why have the clinic said 16 days? Was it 16 last time?  

Struthie – That is such a cute pic!!!  

Holly - How are you feeling? Not long to go now


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok please dont shout at me!! But I have jumped on the evil pee stick craze  

Just could not stop myself,I did one and there was deffo a faint pink line so I did another one to check and again there was a faint pink line.Both were different and both instructions said any faint lines are to be classed as posotive

I know I have started a very stupid thing,I just could not stop myself,Michael was out so I called him,he is getting another test for me so I canre test tomorrow and hopefully that precious little line might have got a bit darker

Sorry to have let the side down

KELLY

PS- I am 9 days past transfer


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

OMG kelly          

How many days past your hcg jab is it now?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooh Kelly!!!  I so hope it's real and not the after effects of the HCG      Hang in there doll, not too much longer and I'm sending you every good wish for wonderful things  

Sarah SMCC - so relieved to read your last post.  Things are looking so much brighter for you and I hope with all my heart that all is straight forward for you.  Having an early scan will put your mind at ease.  The very best of luck for that sweetheart    

Lilly - great to see you back again.  Completely understand your need for space away from all of this.  I so hope you've had your appointment with your consultant and your steps forward are becoming clearer  

Erica - your post made me    I can't believe what a horrible woman DF's sister is. Your comment to your MIL was spot on.  You are a much more derserving and loving person than she and it's totally unfair that she has never had to experience the hurt that we all have to suffer.  Why oh why do good and wonderful people have such a struggle and brutal people get it easy?!!  Your time is a coming hunny, we've gotta hold on to that.  Big  for being such a brave and wonderful soul.

Doods darlin - hang in their hunny, not long now!!

Wonderful news re Moomin!  Hope little Megan is off her ventilator now and doing well    

Misky - so annoyed that your last week at work has turned pear shaped    You had things so beautifully organised only to have silly people muck it all up for you.  Ugh.  Hope it all goes as well as it can and that closing the book on that chapter is going to bring you lots of new and happy adventures.  Big   lovely one.

Oh Kitty - poor you with bad tummy and all the rest to contend with    Hope you're feeling better and everything went as well as it could for saying goodbye to your sister.  What an awfully emotional time that will have been   The best thing about people living away is how much more easily MSN and email make it and... lots of holidays to look forward to too 

Eire - you ok hunny?  Thinking of you!!

Jodi - missing you and hoping all is ok in Perth.  I know what you mean about hayfever season...  I'm getting a flower remedy for mine from the accu, but it hasn't arrived in yet.  When it does I'll let you know what it's called as I think it's an Australian one.

 Tracey

Well just a quickie as we are heading off on holiday later today.  DH is playing cricket before we go so it's a bit of a late get away but it's just as well as I have 101 things to do before then....   I'm feeling ok.  Not confident but haven't written it off entirely either.  Testing is on Wednesday...  I'm pleased we have a nice week planned for whatever happens.

Big  to all of you and hoping for lots of great news when I'm back - Kel, SMCC and Sair    

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks again so much for the replies,I am trying very hard to not raise my hopes unrealistically!!!

I did another hpt this morning and it was deffo darker  ,cant stop thinking about it now,I still know I was silly to let myself do the tests and should have waited.

I called my clinic this morning and the nurse said really the hcg shot should take 11 days to get out your system,It's now 16 days since my hcg shot.she said its looking good so far and to try to hold off until test day(yeah right) so I think I am gonna buy some cheapies to use every day so I can see the line getting darker     then I will buy a digital clearblue for test day!!!!!!

Thanks again you lovely lot

Holly-have a lovely break hun,you really deserve it,loads of luck for testing babes       thinking of you loads

Kelly x

ps-I have told my sis what happening cos she is my rock,do ya think its too risky mentioning it to my mum and dad? Even if I tell them its not deffinate till 30th??


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Kelly I can see how much you want to tell everyone and the decision is yours, but I think I would try and hold out a bit longer at least another few days, with all my heart praying this gets stronger and stronger and we can soon celebrate your fabulous news C x

Holly you have a fabulous holidaya nd fingers crossed for Wednesday  

Lilly


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh Kelly   

I had no patience either and tested at 9dpt 
keeping Everything crossed for you 

Personally i would wait til the 30th to surprise M&D - but really this is up to you 

Love to all 
Looby xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Candy - you beat me to it    

xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Kelly, it sounds like a great big congratulations are in order for you.    I didn't want to get your hopes up before, but your AF type cramps and extreme tiredness are exactly what I had last cycle when I got the shortlived BFP.  I have everything crossed it continues, but I have to agree with the others to hold out until the 30th.

Holly, Hi!  I hope you're having a lovely week.  I have absolutely everything crossed for you, and             coming across the miles.  Everything is fine (especially weather) in Perth, and I have just been working hard, hence the absence.  Sorry to hear about the sister in law.  Know exactly how you feel, I'm the one who's twin nephews are 8 weeks old, and I have only seen them once.!

Sarah (Smcc), I am soooooo pleased for you.  That is such fabulous news.  I thought your little embie would catch up, and it has.  Good luck for Friday and scan.

KJ, more great news from you too.  The news from the SW is so good, and long deserved.       for the rest of the process.  May it move along really quickly and well now.

So much good news!

Lily, I'm glad you're feeling a little better, and send         to help you along.

Sair, I hope all is going well with you.

Candy and Struthie, hi!

Erika, I can not tell you how sorry I was to hear about your doggie.  My heart honestly goes out to you, as I know exactly how special companions they are.      

Hi Kitty and Andie,

Hi Tcardy, how are you?

Oh my goodness- Moomin and DH- Massive Congratulations on the arrival of Megan.  I hope she's thriving, and look forward to seeing her.           

Hi Looby, Doods, Candy, Misky, and anyone I may have missed.

As for me- I'm fine.  Working all weekend, and trying to put together a talk for a conference (It includes video- so video editing as well).  Otherwise, feeling OK, and keeping up the herbs, which have also cured a rash on my scalp that I've had for years.  I am still unbelievably tired though, and waiting for AF, which I expect to be wicked this time round.  That's what I've heard after m/c.  I wish it would just arrive, and be over with.

I'm off to Queensland for a conference this weekend, so even better weather I hope.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

Kelly - sounds good to me   , sounds to me like   are in order

Jodi - I'm fine thanks hun, how are you? i hope af arrives soon for you and doesn't cause you too much pain  

Holly - hope you have a great holiday,  for Wednesday    

a big hello to all you lovely ladies, having a bit of trouble keeping up (must be the sniffing   
)
Tracey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly  

Did you test again you naughty girl!
Have been to the post office and sent your little parcel,I hope it gives you the word you really want to see!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry Kelly but I have to do it     .

It is looking good though hon. Sending lots of     for that CBD!

Holly hope you have a good holiday and sending lots of     for Wednesday.

 to everyone else.

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Thanks all so much for your support. I tested again this morning and its   and they are getting darker as the days go by.Still to scared to believe it yet.Am gonna do another in the morning and if its still a darker posotive we are gonna tell my mum and dad,cant wait any longer(you guys know me by now)

Struthie-thanks so much hun,your a star    

Jodi-hope your weekend went ok!!sorry to hear you might be in for a nasty af hun,hope it passes quickly if you know what I mean 

Holly       

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly - OMG it's looking good girl       
Lilly - Totally understand that you needed time away  good to hear that you feel better for it.
SarahSMCC - Hope you're right about my turn coming  Great news about your rising levels you must be so relieved what a time you've had. Not long until your scan on Friday   bet you can't wait & then maybe you will be able to relax a little.
Andie - Sorry to hear you've been poorly & hope you feel better now   Looking forward to getting to know you & we will do all that we can to answer any questions you might have.
Kitty - Big   for you it must be hard saying bye to your sister but like Holly said think of how much contact you can have via emails & what nice holidays you will be able to have together. Hope you're feeling ok d/r & lots of   for your scan tomorrow.
Misky - Hope that tummy bug has finally left you   
Holly - Oh  our time is coming you'd better believe it! Faith & Hope, I've got it in abundance.      for Weds so hoping for good news from you. Have a great holiday.
Tracey - Hope the sniffing is going ok & that your baseline scan goes well tomorrow     
Jodi - Good to hear you're ok   & hope that your conference in Queensland goes well. The herbs seem to be doing you good & I really hope   doesn't give you too much of a hard time.

Hello   Candy, Mommy Moomin, Doods, Murtle, Starr, Eire, Struthie & everyone else.

I'm ok, still feeling very   & AF arrived yesterday & is playing up big time but here's hoping it's my last for the next 9 months or so   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Whoops   I forgot one!

Sair -    for your scan on Thursday. You must be so excited, can't wait to hear all about it.

Erica.xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks! Another quickie today I'm afraid as I'm not feeling well and off sick (massive headache and v tired). Just wanted to say congrats to Kelly!   I'm sooo chuffed for you, hun! Wishing you oodles of happiness.

I had quite an emotional weekend but am trying to put it all to the back of my mind - got to stay focused.  So sorry no more personals today except to say "hi Andie!" - will catch you sometime this week, no doubt.
Oh, and I forgot to say congrats to Moomin on my last post!!
And also, SMCC- great news on your levels!
That's it.
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Can I join you here?  I've moved over from the "IUI girls" thread as I am starting IVF next month.  Had my first appointment today and the HIV and Rubella blood tests.  
I will be doing an antagonist protocol/regime....never heard of it, I thought it was either long or short but I'm pleased because it means less injections which makes me very happy indeed!

Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself and say hi.  I hope to get to know you all quite soon!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

So sorry I haven't had time to catch up properly lately but I have been thinking of you all... 

Kelly - such fab news hunny...I really think you can start believing it now.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes.  Do you know how long Care in Notts make you wait until your first scan?  What have you told Oli about it all?

Erica - well how rude mate!!!!!    You're forgiven though!!!!  So glad to hear af has arrived, hope it soon goes as well though.  Good luck for d/r scan...when will it be?

Jodi - lovely to hear from you.  A talk for a conference...how scary is that!!!!!!  How many people will be there?  I could never do something like that.  Hope it goes well.

Kitty - sorry you are not feeling well hun...  take care of yourself.

Holly - hiya chick...got everything crossed for you...        Hope you have a fab time away.

Lotusflower - wishing you loads of luck with your tx.

Loads of love to Struthie, Candy, Lilly, and anyone I've missed.   

My scan is on Thursday morning and I feel a mixture of really nervous and excited but I guess that is quite normal.  I still keep getting twinges which worry me a bit and I haven't dared do anymore tests in case they come up negative!!!  I am just hoping and praying that all is well and is where it should be.  I have a feeling these next couple of days are really going to drag!!

Take care all..

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,

Wow Kelly- I would say that is definitely a BFP!! Congratulations!!! I tested at 12 days post transfer as that is when the clinic told me to and it looks like you are at that date now (if my calcs are right!!) so I think you can safely say it's a BFP. I thought it would be good news when you said you had 2 grade 1 embies- could be twins!! I told my mum as soon as I knew as I couldn't wait either.

Holly- all the best for your testing day     Enjoy your holiday. It's a great idea to go away on testing week to take your mind off things. 

Sair- will be thinking of you on Thursday. It is really nerve racking isn't it? I'm having mixed emotions about it- I want to see if all is ok but also don't want to know any bad news.

Kitty- sorry you're not feeling too well- hope you feel better soon,

Jodi- hope that nasty   arrives soon and is not as bad as you expect. 

Lily- good to see you back- glad you are feeling a bit better.

No news from me really- just trying to get through until Friday. I'm not having any more blood tests this week.
Had lunch with a friend on Friday- I don't know her that well as I only met her a couple of months ago when we moved here. Anyway, she knew I was having IVF as she looked after my son when I had my appointments so I had to tell her. Anyway, over lunch she told me that she had had 'loads' of abortions as she keeps getting pregnant 'by accident'! Not the thing I really wanted to hear after trying for so long. I'm sorry and I know everyone has the right to do what they want with their body but more than one abortion when you're in your thirties and married is really not acceptable (she has one child but her husband doesn't want anymore) Anyway, it really changed what I thought about her.
Well, enough ranting from me.
Hi to everyone else- Jess (hope you're ok), Struthie, Erica etc.

Sarah
xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

I post on the IUI girls thread even thought am now having IVF - I always check this board to see how u guys are getting on and just wanted to say 

A huge CONGRATS to Kelly 

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, it's been a bit quiet!
Welcome to Lotusflower - a friendly 'face' from the IUI thread! This is a great place to be and you'll get lots of sound advice and virtual hugs!

Kelly - how are things with you today? Hope you're still beaming!

Sair - not long now, hun. You'll be a much more relaxed person once Thursday is out of the way.

Ditto SMCC for Friday. I can see how your 'friend' might have peed you off a bit, like you say, she has a right to do whatever she wants but it maybe wasn't a very appropriate thing to disclose!

I had my baseline scan today and everything OK so have started stimms this evening. Eeeeeek!!!

It's nearly my bedtime (I know!) so it's just 'hellos' and   to everyone now - Erica, Jodi, Tracey, Holly, Misky, Lilly, Andie, Doods, Struthie, Candy, Murtle, Eire, Moomin et al.
lotsa love to all, Kitty x


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - congratulations on your wonderful news      

Sair - good luck for your scan   

Lotusflower - good luck with your tx   

Erica - hope you are doing OK   

Congratulations to Moomin  

Doods - hope you are doing OK  

love to everyone else & good luck to all having tx now    

I'm doing OK. Just under 7 weeks to go for me now.   Time flies!

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey girls  

i had my baseline scan yesterday and was all ready to start stimming    (was shocked as i didnt think i would be ready, i need to be more postitve   )

Kitty - hey hun, looks like we started together and can be   buddies, when is your next scan

pri - hey hun, posted on the other thread 

Kelly - how are you? have you done anymore tests? 

Hi to Erika, Sarahjj,sarah, lotusflower,doods, Jodi,Holly,misky.lily,kj

Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - Ha ha I remembered   My scan is next Tuesday mate, can't wait I need some stimms I feel crap! Wishing you all the very best for your scan tomorrow       I'm sure everything will be fine, you'll see bubs & then be able to relax a little.
Lilly -  hope you're ok.
SarahSMCC -  for your scan on Friday, only 2 more sleeps to go! Maybe your friend could write a book on "how to catch by accident" I could do with a few tips   & a few   for her.
Kelly -       for darker lines until your official testing day   
Kitty - Wohoo go girl    you will feel so much better now you have started stimming. 
Holly -        for today sweetheart, thinking of you & hoping for good news after your holiday.
Sarahjj - Wow   can't believe you've only got 7 weeks to go! How are you, is all fine & dandy? 
Pri769 -        for ec today.
Lotusflower - Hello   & welcome aboard, looking forward to getting to know you.
Tracey -  Mrs you MUST be positive!! Great news that you have started stimming      when is your next scan?

Big   to Jodi, Candy, Doods, Murtle, Starr, Eire, Struthie, Misky, Andie & everyone else.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Erika - hey hunni  

i have 3 scans next week (mon,tues & wed   ), did 1st jab at hospital, bit worried about doing the next at home but hey ho these things have to be done 

hope your ok 


Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello Tracey   

Blimey, how many scans   It always amazes me how every clinic does things differently. At mine I'll have my baseline scan on Tuesday, hopefully get the go ahead for stimming & then my next scan is usually after I've been stimming for 9 days. 

What stimming drugs have you got & have you been given an autoinjector, it makes it all so much easier   I use Menopur 3 powders to one water daily. You are nervous at first darling but it will soon become part of your "normal" routine. I inject in the morning, it wakes me up a treat   

I'm ok, just waiting for Tuesday & the start of stimming. Lots of           to us both.

Erica.xxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Erika  

i am on puregon (hope thats how you spell it), 150 a day, will do my injections in the evening with a pen thingy   

Tracey xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya

Feel lts better today,I am starting to believe that I am preggers!!!  the tests keep getting darker and I feel different,the test this morning came up so fast I didnt have to wait   told my mum and dad yesterday,told them its still early days but they were so chuffed,they cried,so did I!! 

Ohh Tracey and Erica-its all happening!!! Loads of luck me lovlies.

Sarahjj-wow thats gone fast,loads of luvk sweetie!!!

Sair-loads and loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hunny,thinking of you loads,text me asap cos I will be thinking about you non stop. 

Kityy-yey well done on starting stimms hunny     

Pri-aww thanks hun  

Sarahsmcc-how insensitive your friend was hunny,some people eh!!??

Lotusflower-welcome to the thread hun,we are all mad on here but I am sure you will learn to love us!!

Right must go and sit on my rather large ****

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi my lovelies 

i have a quick question, how many days after ec do you test, do you count ec as day 1??

Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tracey,

My clinic count test day from transfer and its 16 days!!!!   some clinics are less though about 14 days past transfer,hope this helps hun

Kelly x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Well, only one sleep to go but somehow I don't think I'll be sleeping much tonight!  My scan is at 10.20...please please please send me loads of positive vibes that everything is in the right place is and is ok.  I just want to be able to relax now and enjoy it and actually believe that I am pregnant.  I will be coming home afterwards before going back to work (good news permitting) so will pop on to post my news.

Kelly - I can't tell you how pleased I am for you hunny...I so hope we'll be pg buddies.  Don't worry will text you tomorrow.

Erica - hiya mate!  Roll on Tuesday eh then hopefully you'll be able to have some proper drugs!!!  Hope you'll be feeling better very soon.

Tracey - fab news about stimming hun...sending you loads of growing follie vibes and will do a few dances for you     

Kitty - you too hun.  Loads of luck with the stimming.    

Sarahjj - It really doesn't seem that long ago you announced your BFP...can't believe you only got 7 weeks to go.  Are you starting to feel nervous?

Sarah - hi, how are you doing?  Are you starting to have any symptoms yet?  I'm not really.  I spent ages on ff yesterday looking back at previous posts on early pg symptoms or lack of them...I did feel a bit reassured afterwards.  Wishing you loads of luck for Friday       

Doods - hi , how are you?  Was it you that said it was your Birthday tomorrow?  I may be going   so sorry if it isn't!!  If it is      hope you have a fab day!

Anyway, think I can smell food burning!!!

'See' you tomorrow..

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls, sorry I don't have much time......

Sair - Good luck for tomorrow hun!

                   


Kellydallard - Wohoooooooooooo I am so excited for you!!!!  

Sorry if I have missed anything important, got to go out now, will be back to catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Who hasn't voted ? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68760.0

Sair, praying for good news   

Love to all


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi lovely ladies, 

Ericka - I cried when I read your post about your SIL. Some people are so insensitive and egocentric! I also read it directly after a mail from a friend who was telling that her baby is now a year old, that mother hood is great and I should give it a try some time!! Anyway - I think you handled it all with dignity and you are right, we will hold on to our precious ones that much more when the dream comes true. 

Holly - Thinking of you my sweets. Hope that you are also seeing pink lines and had a wonderful time away! 

Kitty - Ohhh your sister moving away. I agree with Holly and Ericka, it is lovely logging on and finding a message from someone far away and holidays will be FAB! Hope tummy is OK now and that your base line scan goes well. 

Andie - Hello. Welcome back! Hope you are feeling much better. 

Sair - loads and loads of positives for todays scan!!! Think it must be normal to be excited and worried. Ohh, hope it all goes very well!

smcc - one more sleep for you and it is your turn tomorrow. All the very best for your scan too! 

Lilly - Hope you are OK. I have to go and hide under a rock every so often - completely understand. Sending you loads of big hugs!

Jodi - Hope your conference went well. And that you get some time over this weekend to relax for having to work last weekend.

Lotusflower - Welcome!! There are a few names over here that you will recognise. 

Tracey - How exciting that you are ready to go into the next phase! Hugs and love and good luck coming your way! 

OK - switch off now, as rant coming. I am fine, tummy about 98 percent better. Just being careful about what I eat. ANNOYED at work as I am getting no support to finish on time. Just keep getting told I can come back and can I do this one last thing before I go as I know the child best! Grrr, I am tired as have been doing long days (to try and finish) - and think I may have a a touch of end insomnia. On top of that, I have said I do not want a leaving do and my manager (huge procrastinator) infomed me yesterday as I was leaving for a meeting that she should have been chairing - I am having one today!! They are cringe worthy. Standing in the admin office, eatting food everyone has popped out to Tesco's petrol shop to buy and having falsities bantered about the room! All so she can legitimately claim another 2 hours without having to sit at her desk and do anything constructive. How do these pepole get into these roles?? Trouble is, some people are going to an effort and I don't want to be rude to them! Aghhh....
Nice things tho - my lovely friend I coming over from Austria for the weekend, going to do girlie things with her like shop and go for a massage. She is one of the few people that know about IF, so is coming sans children and is very supportive. Shame that I will have to go back to work next week now to finish finishing up and undo all that relaxing! Sorry -rant over, it's safe to come out now!

Hope everyone else's end of week is shaping up better
Take care
M x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie as I have to go back to work...just wanted to let you know we are expecting twins!!!!!  We could see and hear the heartbeats....absolutely amazing considering they are only 10mm long!

We are both really excited but I don't think it'll be long before the panic starts to set in!!!  

Thanks for all your thoughts and positive vibes....  

Loads of love  Sarah xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

OMG Sarah that is fantastic news        

heres to a happy and healthy   months 

i am so happy for you and your dh   

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sarah - That is fantastic news hun - CONGRATS     
What a dream come true  
Kelly - So please to hear the line is getting darker - You did it    

 for the good luck wishes fo rmy EC - It went well, just found out that out of 8 follies they got 6 eggs... 1 got damaged during EC and 1 was abnormal    However, 4 have fertilised so back in tomorrow at 11.15 for ET - Im so nervous... I guess I will find out more about quality etc tomorrow ?  When do I find out if we can freeze the other two ?

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

thats great news pri, best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Sair,
I logged on as soon as I woke up to see your news. Fantastic!!! Bet you can't believe it. Well done. You can relax a bit now and enjoy it. I'm so nervous about mine tomorrow. Were your embies both grade 1?
Pri- well done on your embies. Best of luck for et tomorrow. They will tell you what grade they are then and if you can freeze any.

Hi to everyone else. Must go as very late for the school run,
Will log on again later,
Sarah
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Sair-Cant tell you how/happy/relieved and excited I am for you both hunny.You must be so relieved.How did you feel when they said its twins Michael says does that mean Jason will have to get rid of the Cobra??    men and cars eh??!! So happy for you hunny.

Pri-fab news on your eggies babe,loads of luck for fertilising      

Misky-think you need some of these hun    

Holly-hope your ok sweetie!!!        

Erica-hope you feel abit better on d/r hun 

Sarah- loads of luck for tomorrow babes   keep us posted

Lily & Tracey -hope your both ok

Right gonna go and sit and chill

Kelly x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sarah -   for tomorrow !!!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

OMG Sair - twins!!! Great news - how are you feeling about double trouble

Pri -   for transfer! Here's lots of positive vibes for you                     

Tracey - my next scan is Tuesday. Haven't got any more info so don't know how often they'll be scanning me or when EC might be... I never seem to know a lot!!

Erica - how are you feeling, hun? Good luck for Tuesday. I'm on the same prescription as you - it's all a bit fiddly!

Lotusflower - you were asking what I was on on the other thread. I'm on Buserelin injections for d/r (and carry on with those through stimms) and Menopour for the stimms. I have been one bit walking hot flush all day today but I guess it's a small price to pay!

Kelly - is it all sinking in now?

Misky - you don't need to apologise for a rant!   At least you'll get to see your friend and have a good old chat. Sorry work is dragging on.

Not much to report here - feeling slightly 'fogged' (and EXTREMELY HOT) but musn't grumble, eh?

Hi to Lilly, SMCC, Jodi, Holly, Candy et al

Kitty x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Another quickie to wish Sarah loads and loads of luck for tomorrow.  Sending you loads of         Oh by the way, my embies were grade 2s.

Pri - Fab news about your embies.  Good luck for et tomorrow.  They will probably tell you tomorrow if the other embryos are good enough to freeze.  Good luck with the full bladder!!!!!

Kelly - hi hun!  You wouldn't believe the people that have said that about Jason's car....it is his baby so it certainly won't be going anywhere!!!  Not long til your official test day then.....I had to wait 3 weeks from my test date to my scan.  Can't wait til yours!!!!  We might be twin pg buddies!!!

Hi to everyone I've missed...sorry for only a few personals....sending you all loads of love and       

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies, 

Sair - WHIPPEEE !!!! How exciting. Twins. Ohh all the very best for you and DH, I hope you have a happy and healthy remaining 8 months!

Pri - All the very best for ET today. they will tell you today what grade the eggs are and if they think it is worth freezing any. They will only freeze them if they think that the grade is sufficient to survive the thaw. Ohh, best of luck for the next 2 weeks. The girls seem to be on a bit of a roll here - so perhaps it will continue for you too. 

smcc - Good luck for your scan today!!.  

Well, work is not finished but a few things went my way yesterday so I will be able to tidy up next week as opposed to working working!! Yeah. My lovely friend has arrived so we are going shopping in Brighton today. It is a relief to finish as such. So on to the next phase! 

Lots of love to every one. Have a lovely Friday and roll on the weekend. 

Take care

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies, hope you're all ok

Tracey – My hospital get you to test 14 days after transfer   
Kelly – Congratulations to you, DH & Oli       Bet your mom & dad are overjoyed. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond. 
Sair – Wowwwwww mate, twins    double trouble but double all the good stuff too! Bet you couldn’t believe your eyes yesterday, not only was everything ok, but it was ok twice over. Any chance of sending me one   
Pri769 – Well done you, 4 fab embies   Sending you lots of      for et today.
SMCCSarah –   for your scan today.
Kitty – Yes it can be a bit fiddly can’t it   I have to leave myself extra time in the morning just to sort it all out but it’s a great way to wake myself up   I’m not great first thing in the morning but a quick jab soon gets me going.
Lilly - Hope you're ok   
Misky -  Yes it’s a right old situation with my SIL, talk about rubbing salt in.   to her & a few   for your mate too. “Motherhood is great why don’t you give it a try”   chance would be a bloody fine thing eh sweetheart. When you’re childless people assume you don’t want them, they never consider the fact that you might be trying and/or having difficulties. It really gets on my (.)(.) Sorry work are messing you around & hope you managed to struggle through your leaving party  just love it when people do it as an excuse not to work not for the person concerned. Have a fab time with your friend from Austria, shopping & massage sounds just the ticket!
Holly – Hope you’re having a great holiday & keep this roll of good luck going       

Hi   to Jodi, Doods, Candy, Lotusflower, Sarahjj, Murtle, Starr, Andie, Eire, Struthie, & everyone else.

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all and thanks for the welcome messages.

Hi Pri - how was ET today?  Did you manage to freeze any?

Misky - hi, remember you from the other thread, hope you're doing OK?

Kitty - are you using the pen injector thingie?  How do you find it?  Sorry for being so nosy but I want to know what to expect!

I put my name down for that free IVF trial at CARE and got through to the "next round" but not sure what will happen next.  It would be great as it would save us £2000 but we'll see.

Anyway, have a lovely weekend everybody and take care.


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Sair- how are you? has the news sunk in yet? Have you told anyone?

Kelly- have you done your 'official' test yet? although there is no doubt that you are defintely pg. How are you feeling? Have you told Oli?


Pri- hope your ET went ok.   

Hi to eveyone else. Thanks for your positive vibes about my scan.
It went well although it was a bit early to see the heartbeat. I am a week behind Sair and I think you have to be 7 weeks to really see it. My doctor said the 'blob' looked fine though and was in the right place. I couldn't see anything neither could DH. I was a bit disappointed not to see a heartbeat but apparently that is normal for 6 weeks. I have to go back next Thursday and she said we should see one then. 
So onto the next hurdle.......

Sarah
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick one to say sorry didnt come on yesterday

ET went really well - had 2 which were 4 cells put back - They graded them 2.5 out of 3 which I guess is good !!  Had 2 frozen

Have to go - got house full believe it or not - Hope ur all well

Will catch up soon


----------



## Eire (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Sorry I haven't been on in a while. We got our network security upgraded at work which means that I can read what is on the message board but the system won't let me reply!!!

Kelly & Sair  What brilliant news!
Pri769 - wishing you the best of luck during the dreaded 2ww. Rest up and take it easy
Sarah - hopefully next Thurs. you'll see more at your scan. Great news that everything is looking good though!
Erika - sorry about your SIL. What can I say but every family has one!!!!! Just take long deep breaths!!!!!
Kitty - good luck with your scan on Tuesday. Don't you just love those hot flushes. 
Holly enjoy the hol!
Hi to everyone else I'm missed. I'll keep reading to catch up on everyones progress.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Got egg collection tomorrow at 11.30!    

Sarah - really hope you get to see that heartbeat soon!  Big congratulations on the BFP though - great news!

Jodi - how are you doing?

Much love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Jess, 

All the best for your EC tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.   
Thanks for the pm.

Sarah
x


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - You are right - for us it seems that every one things we haven't bothered to start trying as there was always going to be a plan to move home. Ohh well, we will love the little dears when they arrive! 

Lotusflower - Your IVF trial sounds interesting and saving loads of £££. What does it involve? 

smcc - how exciting to see your 'blob'. Roll on next week to see the heartbeat!! 

Pri - Hope your 2WW is going OK and I hope that your house full does not mean that you are running round frantically and have some time to yourself.
    
Jessp - All the very best for you EC today! 

I am feeling quite positive as we have Sair, smcc and Kelly all with positive results. Yippeeee! long may this run continue. All the very best for the new week. My friend was lovely - tho feeling very under appreaciated, so spent the three days cheering here up. massage and movies was great!  

Take care

M x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess thinking of you today x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck today Jess


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Back from Brisbane, but more about that later.  Too much other news!

Holly sweety, I have to send          across the miles to you and DH.  I'm really glad you already have a plan for next time.

Kelly, Wow!  What fantastic news!    This is just great, and may it continue going so well.

Smcc, fantastic news on the scan as well, and I am sure the next scan will be fine.  Everything is crossed, and I know you won't relax until then, but it's going so well, that I have great faith it will continue so.     

Sair, what fantastic news about the twins.  Lots of       that all continues to go well.

Jess, hi there.  I can't believe you're there all ready (EC I mean).  You snuk under the radar doing the stimming.  It sounds like everything is going really well, and all your efforts have made a difference.       
I really hope you're not as sore either.

Kitty, good luck with the scan.

Erika, hi there.  How are you? Hope SIL has pulled her head in.  She needs to.

Misky, I'm glad to hear you're feeling better, especiallly with the help of your lovely friend.

Pri769, good luck with the 2ww.        

Hi to Candy, Struthie, lotusflower, Eire, Tcardy, Lily, and of course everyone.

As for me, got back today from Brisbane after a very early morning, a time difference, and a long flight. The upshot of all that is that I'm a bit tired, and bombed out this afternoon.  DH is so great, he's cooking me a roast dinner right now.  The conference was a good chance to catch up with friends, but nothing earth shattering came out of it.  Helped me make some work decisions though.  My health has suffered a bit though.  I have had a stomach upset from either reflux or some dodgy food.  Shame as the food was beautiful, as was the Gold Coast.
Managed to go for a long walk along the beach that just happened to lead to the shops.  Shame about that!

Love to all, and keep up all the fantastic news.
Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Afternoon ladies  

Lotusflower – Fingers crossed that you get to be part of the trial  would be great to save the money.
SMCCSarah – Glad scan was ok &   for the next one on Thursday.
Pri769 – Perfect results    2 fab embies on board & 2 on ice!! Wishing you all the best in you 2ww, take it easy.
Jess – Hiya lovely   thinking of you, lots of        for ec today. Can't wait to hear your sedation stories   
Eire – Lovely to “see” you back   & yes there will be lots of deep breaths between now & January!! Hope you're feeling better now.
Misky – Good to hear you so positive   & yes we are on a good run at the moment long may it continue. Glad you had a fab time with your friend &  our little ones will be extra precious because we’ve waited so long & tried so hard.
Jodi – Glad the conference went well   Bless DH looking after you & I hope your tummy is better. Yes SIL needs to pull her head off........oops I meant in   
Kitty & Tracey – Hope all is well with my fellow cycle buddies     Are you feeling better now that you are stimming   Good luck for your scans, guess you both have one this week?
Holly – Big loves to you sweetheart     I’m so sorry to read your post. I was so hoping this was going to be your time. Great that you have a plan of action & at least there are positives to pull out of your cycle. As for doing long protocol this time, bring it on. I’ll help you all I can & you CAN’T read anything into the timing of this tx, last year was just that………..last year. This tx cycle will be different in all ways including the outcome      

Hi  to Lilly, Sair, Kelly, Doods, Candy, Murtle, Starr, Andie, Struthie, & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi everyone  

just a quickie went for 2nd scan today (very incomfortable today  ) was told i have lots of follies but very small had blood test and go back Wednesday for another scan and more blood tests. i have another acu session booked for Thursday so hopefully that will help me along   

Erika - how are you hun?

Jodi - sorry to hear you have had a bad stomach   , hope your feeling better soon

Misky - Hey hun how are you 

Jess - how did ec go hun?   

Eire - welcome back   how are you?

smcc - glad to hear 'blob' looked fine   

Pri - are you ok hun?

a big hello and    to everyone i have missed, will TRY and catch you with you all later 

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys, just a quickie (again - soz)
Tracey - sorry your scan was uncomfortable, I'm starting to get nervous about mine now. Just visualize those eggs getting nice and fat!
Jodi - sorry about your tummy upset. There sems to be a lot of it at the mo!
Erica - you still downregging??
Lotusflower - you asked if I had the pen. No I don't and SH does the injecting for me as I'm too squeamish. I have to say, it could be worse.
Jess - hope today went well!
Pri - glad your E/T went OK and you got two snowbabies!
Kelly - how are you, hun?
More tomorrow, guys,
Kitty x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
things are not going great here I'm afraid. Had some bleeding today and some strong cramping type pains. It all came on very quick when I was in the supermarket, I just knew something wasn't right. Managed to finish doing the shop and get home. Just been laying on the sofa all afternoon. I called my doctor who said come in for a blood test later to see what's going on.
I know some people do get some bleeding but it just doesn't feel right to me.

Jess- Hope your ec went well.

Sarah


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Sarah lovely - praying with all I have to whoever it is up there that you and your tiny miracle will be ok.  It's so worrying and hard   Resting up and waiting for your blood test is all you can do and please, please everyone postives to Sarah to make it be ok. All the love in the world to you 

Misky - hey hun.  So sorry I've not txted.  Thank you for your love as always.  Really hope the rest of your time flies and you're home asap.  We all need you on this side of the world.  Pleased that work is all but over and you had a good weekend with friend.  Hope she knows that she's lucky to have you giving her all that TLC when you could have done with some yourself.... you're a gem.

Tracey - great you have lots of lovely follies - think we'll have to do a follie dance to get them growing though!!  

Jodi - well at least the conference wasn't a complete right off - I mean there's not price you can put on nice walks down a gold coast beach, shopping and catching up with friends    Hope you're feeling better and DH's lovely roast stayed where it should!!  Thanks for words (smilies are working...)

Erica - Loads of luck for today's scan!!      Thanks for words lovely, you're a treasure and don't know where I'd be without your wiseness!!  Hope Fred's ok and you're not working too hard.  How are you feeling?  You're getting close to the business bit now!!

Jess - you know I'm sending you every positive going from here - crossed, crossed and holding your hand waiting for all that good news that's about to come in!!

Eire - hello!  Hope pc probs sorted soon!!

Pri - great that all has gone well!!  Loads of  for the next bits!!!

Lotusflower - really hope you get to go on the trial!!  All the best!!

Sair - hope you're not feeling too overwhelmed with your exciting news.  Keep well darlin.

Kel - bet you're smiling a mile wide still!  When is your scan sweets?  Zillions of stickies to you and so happy for you!!

Not much to report here.  We've a follow up consultation on Nov 6 then will start d/r later that month.  We have a plan so that's always a good thing to move on with.  

Loads of love to all
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls 

smcc - hope your ok hun   ,    

Holly - great news that you start d/r next month   

Kitty - hey hun  , when is your scan? (you might have said but i cant seem to keep up)  

Jess - hope your ok and ec went well   

more later lovelys 

Tracey


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sarah - hope the bleeding has stopped thinking positive for you


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sarah - Honey hope evrything is OK - Have you been in for the blood test yet ?      
Jess - How was EC hun ?
Tracey - Here's a little follie dance for you my love..       
Holly - Thats great that u now have dates on when u start  
Jodi - Sorry you had an upset tummy - hope u are much better now  
Misky - Its true hey ?  feeling positive with all these good news - Lets hope more of us can follow
Kelly - has the news sunk in yet ?   

Hope everyone else is doing ok ?

I cant believe I still have 1 wk and 3 days to go - How am I going to do this.. Its been a nightmare, as mentioned I had a house full over the weekend, I didnt have to do much but it was quite stressful.. Basically my cousin is getting married to DH's bro and they were trying to fix a wedding date... Her family live in the US and her dad came over to discuss the plans... They want it in July in Florida, but if my test is positive I wont really be able to go as (baby) will only be 3-4 wks.  Anyway all kicked off as my cousin who I put up for 6 months wants it to go ahead with or without me and my parents and inlaws dont.. How selfish - She doesnt realise not only will I miss her wedding but DH will miss his bro's wedding...Anyway they decided if my test is   it will be postponed to Dec - Now the whole thing depends on me - Its horrible as it feels people are desparate to know the result so they can plan the wedding - Wish I never told them now      Sorry for the rant    

Pri...xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Smcc,

All my love to you, and hoping with all  my heart that you're OK.
        

Love Jodi


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sorry ladies just a quickie.........

Tracey -  for your scan tomorrow. It's not nice being uncomfortable but at least you know it's because you've got lots of juicy follies  
SMCC - Oh Sarah sweetheart. Praying everything is alright for you           faith & hope.
Kitty - Hi hun   when is your scan? How are finding stimming? Hope you're growing lots of big fat follies  
Pri -  to family for giving you stress at a time when you really don't need it. Please try & switch off & take it easy. You are nearly halfway through your  hoping it passes by quickly for you.
Holly - Ooooohhh I'm onto the busniess bit now lady  Me wise........hope Poops  reads that when she finally gets to log back on! Guess what? I finally bought Zita West's book & have been reading it since the weekend. My only regret is that I didn't buy it sooner. Being  is so important which is why I'm going to  any negative thoughts away from you. November is going to be a great month & I'll be praying that you receive the best Christmas present you could possibly have     
Jess - Go go go Mrs Lovely Lining    2 beautiful embies back on board. Everything is crossed for you mate, so hoping this is your time & that you keep the good news going      

Big     to all not mentioned sorry but it's nearly home time (not that I'm sorry it's home time of course   ). Had d/r scan today, all done lining was 1.5. Stims start tomorrow, can't wait feel like crap. And guess when my first scan is.............................Friday 13th     

Erica.xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Pri - I'm so glad the ET went well, I do hope it works.  

Jess - how was the EC?  Did it hurt?

Kitty - what stage are you at now?

I still haven't heard back about the free IVF trial but will let you know either way.  Apparently they are doing EC in November and then FET in February and the success rate is 60% or something like that.  Anyway, that aside I start my self-funded IVF in less than 3 weeks!!!

Hello to all the others....there are sooo many here I can't quite keep up so sorry if I don't mention everyone.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,

Sarah SMCC- I'm thinking of you lots and sending lots of     to you.

Erica - glad you've got the go-ahead to start your stimms. Bring it on! I've always got my heawd dipped in Zita West's book and my acupuncturist is always looking stuff up in it too. Funny what now makes a 'good read'!

Lotusflower - this trial think is sounding very interesting. Not long to go now tho!

Jess- hope ec went well for you  

Pri - hope you're feeling a bit less   Not what you need right now.

Well I had my scan today - 9 small follies on both sides, nothing over 9mm at the mo. Tracey, sounds a bit like you - hope you're not worrying too much. They've 'upped' my menopur to 4 and I'm back on Saturday to see how things are going so I shall be doing my own little follie dances every day!

Hi to Holly, Misky, Struthie, Andie, Sarah, Doods, Murtle, Kelly, Eire, Lilly, Candy. Sorry I've I've missed anyone.

Lots of love to you all, Kitty x


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Thanks so much for all you positive vibes- they obviously worked. Had my blood taken again yesterday and HCG is 17,000    so just where it should be. I was freaking out so much today though that I called my doctor an begged for a scan- it was her day off and I would have to wait til Thursday otherwise.  Anyway, she was really good and came in on her day off to give me a scan- bless her. Everything is ok- 'Blob' is still there and much bigger than 4 days ago. She swore she saw a heartbeat although I still couldn't see it. So I can breathe a small sigh of relief for now. The bleeding has stopped thank God so for now we are ok. It's just soooo stressful. DH is away all week so am really going insane  

Jess, Have just read your news on the other thread. Sorry you didn't get a frostie but 2 out of 3 is good and you never know the other one may catch up. All the best for ET  

Holly, Thanks so much for your kind words yesterday. It really makes a difference to know people are thinking of you. So sorry to hear yours didn't work out this time but at least you have a plan and November will be here before you know it. I keep using your words now- Faith and Hope. It WILL happen. 


Kiity- I will be doing a follie dance for you. 9 is excellent though.

Erika, Glad your scan went ok. Good luck with the d/r. 

Pri- hope the 2ww is going ok. Try and rest and not get too stressed out with all the wedding plans.

Hi to Jodi, Struthie, Tracey, Misky and everyone else  

Sarah
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sarah am so relieved for you.  Thankgoodness all is ok.  Hope and Faith go together nicely with Trust and Belief too!!  Very reassuring to have such good care - what a sweetie coming in to do your scan on her day off.  These things are sent to try us aren't they    More    

Erica - yay - you can move on to the stims now, which you will be fine at.  Hope they help you feel better and am SOOOO pleased you've got Zita West's book.  It's my bible and would be lost without it!!  You really are an amazing lady - you're positivity is definiltey infectious  

Kitty - great to hear things are going well!  Hope things are growing nicely and all in order at your next appointment   

Lotusflower - either way time's a marching on!!  Good luck too tho!!

Pri - it really does your head in doesn't it.  2ww never get any easier and you have family pressure to top it off.  Why couldn't they just all keep schtum until after tx.  You don't need this and I fully empathise with you.  Hang in there hun    

Tracey - hope those follies are growing beautifully!  I'm sure they will be    

Loves to all
H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

well been for my scan and have lots of follies measuring from10 to 15 so got to go back Friday and will hopefully be ready for e/c early next week (eek!!!!!  )

Sarah - so glad everything is ok   

Kitty - good luck for Saturday, heres a follie dance for you            

a big hello to evryone, am out tonight but will try and catch up tomorrow 

love to all

Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotusflower -  as you start IVF during the next few weeks. 
SMCCSarah - Fantastic news   what a relief. Bless your doctor seeing you on her day off too. Hope you can now relax a little, take it easy.
Tracey - Wohoooooo go girl    great news. Good luck for your scan on Friday & ec early next week    
Kitty - Oh  bring on the stims!!! 1st lot this morning, feel better already  So hoping for 3rd time lucky. Yes it is weird what now makes a good read, I'm loving my book & am reading the whole lot even if it doesn't apply to me! Wishing you lots of luck for your scan Saturday      & I guess it will be ec for you next week too......ooh exciting times.
Holly - Big sloppy    as always that was such a lovely thing to say. I do feel positive, not always sure why but pleased that I do. I wouldn't be able to do more tx if I didn't think it was going to work. I believe every time that "this is it" & I've got to be right at least once haven't I?  Faith & hope in abundance my lovely & if I make you feel a little more positive then that makes me a happy girl. I am really loving the book by the way   

Big   to all not mentioned. Hope you are all ok & having a good day.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sarah - That is wonderful news - so pleased to hear all is well... take it easy hun
Tracey - Thast great news - EC next week, cant believe how quickly it how quickly it has come round   
Kitty - 9 on both sides - that;s excellent - here's a little follie dance to help them grow    
Lotusflower - Less than 3 wks - Wow, that will come round soon
Erika - Glad scan went well, and dont worry about next scan on Fri 13th - I test on that day     - Im hoping its true what they say and for some it will bring luck    
Jess - How are u hun - when is ET ?

Hope everyone else is doing good 

9 days to go !!!!

Pri...xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Pri   

It IS so going to be lucky for us both            How are you feeling? At least you're nearly halfway through your  Hoping the 2nd week goes quickly for you.

Jess was having et at 2.40pm this afternoon by the way     

Erica.xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Erika - I'm doing ok... waiting for an implantation sign - silly hey   ?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry I have been awol for a few days...you have all been in my thoughts though.

Sarah - I was so worried to read your news but now so so relieved to hear that everything is ok.  Sending you loads of      I'm sure you'll be able to see that heartbeat soon.

Erica -      fab news about stimming mate...hope you'll soon be feeling better.  Good luck for Friday 13th  

Pri - hope you are taking it easy hun.  Hope the next 9 days whizz by for you.    

Tracey - fab follie news hun.  Good luck for your scan on Friday.

Kitty - I will be doing some follies dances for you too...    good luck for Saturday.

Jess - so pleased to hear that everything has gone well for you.  Sending you loads and loads of       .  Hope your class haven't got a dodgy supply teacher this time!!!

Holly - hi hun, how's you?  Really pleased to hear you have a plan of action....November will be here before you know it.

Loads of love to everyone I've missed.  Will try harder to keep up to date...   

Take care all

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Kitty - all the best for Saturday! 

Oooh Tracy - good luck for the EC next week!!  

Erika - hey, 13 is a lucky number for some!  Good   attitude...I don't think the Doctor's would be doing tx either if there wasn't a chance of it working!

Holly - Yup, November's just around the corner and, like you say, having a plan and a goal to look to always helps.

Pri - replied to you on the other thread as well but hope you are taking it easy and try not to let the family thing upset you too much. 

Now, I have a dilemma and wanted to get your advice if you don't mind.  I had an email from CARE saying that we are eligible for this free IVF trial.  They are testing this month and then they do ER in November and FET in February.  The thing is I am meant to start IVF this month and will have to choose one or the other.  This free one is, obviously going to save us loads and it has an 80% success rate as opposed to the 22% with normal IVF.  I just don't know what to do-it seems like a long time to wait until Feb when I could be doing IVF now.  What would you do?  

Thanks everyone, advice much appreciated!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Pri - it's soo not silly to be looking for implantation signs, but don't worry if you don't as loads of ladies don't get them and still get a BFP.       Hope and Faith too!!

Erica - you are absolutely right to be positive.  I for one have a very good feeling matey  and... what would be the point in even starting if you never thought it had a hope   It's going to!!! You've done so much to get yourself to where you are now that a bfn is not even a possibility.  Hope those wages are done and dusted...  

Lotusflower - that's a tricky one and it really comes down to your personal feeling on it.  However I would be inclined to wait.  If you can save yourself a whole heap of money and increase your chances ... to me it seems like a very good option.  Time really does fly....  It also means you can look forward to a lovely Christmas and know that 2007 is going to be the start of very good things.

Sair - hello lovely inspiration!  Hope you're not over doing it and keeping away from those stray football missiles!!  Thanks sugar and   to you.

Tracey - great news!!  So pleased to hear everything is going just as it should be so I can now stop those crazy follie dances    EC is almost here huns    

 to all not mentioned and   to Misky if she's got time to read!!!

H xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Sair - Don't you worry about trying harder to keep up my lovely  you have other things to think about at the moment. Are you still way up there  When's your next scan?
Pri - You are not  to look for implantation signs, don't we all  Just don't read anything into your symptoms, some women have signs others don't, some have AF symptoms & go on to get a BFP so stay   & focused. Good luck for the 13th.
Jess - Lots of      for your 2 fantastic embies & of course that luuuuuuvvvvvvverly lining!! 
Holly - Ah  wages done & dusted in fact I'm mega up-to-date at the moment. Guess I shouldn't have said that  Hands are getting clammy wrapped tightly around this baton (no not DF's.....he's away ) can't wait to pass it back your way in a couple of weeks   
Kitty - How's you? Growing lots of lovely follies I hope.  for your scan on Saturday I'll be thinking of you but I don't have access to a computer at the weekend so I'll send all of my vibes       to you today & tomorrow.
SMCCSarah - Hope you're feeling more relaxed today, you'll be seeing that little heartbeat in no time at all  sweetheart.
Lotusflower - Great news about the trial  It will save you money & with a success rate of 80% it's got to be worth a go. I've not heard of any success rates that high  However, if you want an honest answer to your question, I can't tell you what to do but I can tell you what I'd do if I was you. I'm afraid that if it was me in your position I'd do IVF but that's because a) I'm 38 b) my DF goes back to being based in Germany early next year & c) I'm impatient when it comes to fertility tx & start the ball rolling again asap every time. Doubt I've been much help but I have been honest  
Tracey - Ahhhhhhh hun,  for your scan tomorrow I just know everything will be fab & you'll be going in Mon/Tue for ec      How are you feeling? 
Lilly - Where have you gone?  Hope all is well & that you are just busy. Jilly has asked me to tell you that following her appt yesterday she is now officially "an IUI turned IVF" girl. Her cons has said no point doing more IUI & her first IVF appt is next week.
Jilly - You were so right when you said I'd give you a right good    if there was any talk of giving up. You WILL ride the IVF rollercoaster with your mate who has warmed your seat & has been waiting for you for bl**dy ages!! Here you are <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxmk846YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F2%255F111%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







at least it's more your size than the one you rode in Blackpool  Hope your computer gets sorted out soon 

Big hello  to Jodi, Struthie, Misky, Eire, Doods, Candy, Murtle, Starr & everyone else.

I went to accu last night for the first time this cycle. He said I was amazing & I said I knew & that I was just trying to convince DF  He said everything was good & the only thing was that I had too much adrenalin, not such a bad thing eh! So he did his business & I went home chilled & relaxed & had a lovely sleep 

Erica.xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello to all you wonderful ladies, Thank you so much for all the follie dances and positive vibes. It makes a girl feel all warm and gooey inside! Anyway, enough of that mush...

SMCC - I'm SOOOOO relieved that everything is good for you! What a brilliant doctor you have. It must be hard with your DH away but hopefully you can start to relax a bit now.  


Lotusflower - I've been thinking about your post but I don't quite understand how it all works. Do you get IVF in November and then FET as well or is it just FET in Feb? I presume you have to forgo your place if you have IVF now... I have to say I'm a bit like Erica - impatient - so I'd probably end up saying stuff it and go for it now. But 80% is amazing! 

Tracey - good luck for your scan tomorrow, hun. Here's a little dance to encourage those follies         

Erica - thanks for your good wishes. I'll be thinking of you and your downregging jabs over the weekend. Keep visiualising everything shutting down as it should do! ps of course you're amazing!!

Sair - you take it easy, hun, but we're all keen to know how you're doing.

Pri - thanks for the follie dance. Bet the countdown is going really slowly!   Thinking of you,chick.

Holly - hope you're OK!

Misky - not long now! It's good to know we'll still be able to keep in touch even though you're abondoning the northern hemisphere!

Love to all the rest of you .... time to go and investigate the freezer (too tired to cook and DH has done the last three days)
love Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hi girls  

had a bad day today    hospital said yesterday they might call and reduce my dose of injection anyway got to 5.30pm (when i normally inject) and they hadnt rung so injected, then bugger me at 6.00pm they leave a message telling me not to inject or tonight, so been panicking that i have mucked everythin up   

back up the hospital tomorrow for scan and blood test, please let everything be ok     sorry to have a moan


Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Aaaargghh posted a reply and then the blasted computer went awol...could scream! Sorry, I have horrific PMT!

Tracy - oh no, I can imagine how you must be worrying right now but I'm sure it will all be fine tomorrow, fingers crossed. 

Holly, Erika and Kitty - thanks for the advice, it really does help.  I think if the waiting list for this IVF funding is only 2 months then I will do the trial but, if not, I will forfeit the trial.  The thing is they do EC in November then the eggs get sent to the US for chromosome testing and they only do FET in Feb and I'm also impatient so can't wait until then.

Pri - not long now..how do you feel, any different? 

Erika - it's lovely that post-acupuncture feeling (you did mean acupuncture, didn't you?), glad you enjoyed it.  I haven't been for a while (got despondant) but think I will go again for the IVF.

Anyway, enough drivel from me.  DH is watching Rambo (gad) so think I might go to bed.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

smcc - SOOO relieved to hear that everything is OK and what a wonderful doc to come in on her day off. Hope your next scan shows a heartbeat that you can see to and that this is the only scare this little one will give you for the next 9 months!!! Loads of hugs and sticky vibes   . 

Jodi - Brisbane sounds great (aside from the dodgy tum) beach walking, shops and catching up with old friends. What more could a girl ask for. Ohh a DH that makes dinner when she gets back. You deserve it. Great to hear that it was good trip and hope that the tummy is better. 

Tracey - all the very best for your scan today. I hope that clinic can put your mind at rest about the extra shot - your job my lady, is to relax!

Pri - One week to go my lovely! As I said on the other thread, I really hope you get a positive and that your cousin is happy for you.      to your cousin for suggesting she can just go ahead without you and DH!! Sometimes people really do not realise how much you have to go through to get to this stage do they. 

Erika - I think you having your scan on Friday the 13th is a good sign. I have been seeing 'my' pure black cat around too, 'he' came up and sat on the wondow sill peering through at me the other day - so will aim all the good luck at you! I did laugh when ready your conversation with your acupuncturist. You are wonderful. I love Zita West too, but think it may have started a furore on the other thread. Opps  

Kitty - Hi sweets. Hope the meditation is working wonders and your scan tomorrow shows wonderful fat follies in good numbers    !! All the very best for Saturday and then coming home and having DH look after you!  

Lilly - Love, thinking of you and sending loads of love! 

Holly - I was really hoping this would be your turn and you would not have to have any more TX!! However, as you say, you have a plan and you had a nice break. Hope sis coming to visit is wonderful and look forward to catching up soon.     to you. 

Have a lovely weekend all even if it is  

take care

M x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all, yes I know I'm early, I wet the bed   

Kitty - Hi hun bun. I had my d/r scan Tuesday & have already shut down  I started stimming Wednesday & already feel better. Knowing my body & previous 2 responses my ec will be around 18th October  Hope you found something nice to  in the freezer last night.   for tomorrow, will send you a few more vibes before I finish at 5pm.
Lotusflower - Sounds like you have a good plan in place  hope it all works out how you want it to. Hope the pmt eases off, bl**dy awful feeling like that isn't it   Yes I did mean acupuncture, I went a few times whilst stimming last time & couldn't believe how relaxed I felt so I decided that once I'd got d/r out of the way I'd start again.
Tracey - Ah mate don't panic, everything will be ok I'm sure     One extra jab won't make that much difference to the size of your follies it will only change the time that they want you to do the trigger jab which changes ec collection time. It won't change by much so don't fret & anyway they should have phoned you earlier   
Misky - I'm lovin' my Zita West book, the pictures are fascinating me! Now I can see what they are putting back  Friday 13th for me & a black cat for you how about we share the good luck  
Holly - Will catch up properly today     popping out of work later to visit the vets, I need my nails clipped   Nah not really my little Fred has a poorly tummy.

Big  to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Just a quick one from me.So sorry I have not been in touch but I have no PC at home and work is limited.
I am 33 weeks now and all is well so far.
I am due 27th November.
Can you put me on the list.
I will try and log on another time to catch up.
Congrats to Moomin xx.

Bobble.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Bobble 
Lovely to hear from you,good luck


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie my lovelies as really busy at work

been back to hospital today, lots of different sized follies, had blood test and if levels are ok i will be in Monday for ec  , will let you know when i get the call 


Bobble - hope you and bump are well ,not long now   

Hi to Erika, Misky, Struthie,Kitty, lotusflower and all that i have missed


Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bobble - Oooohh now long now, hope you're well   
Tracey - Told you   Will be thinking of you over the weekend. I'm sure you'll get the   you want.   for ec Monday.
Kitty - A few more         for your scan tomorrow, I'm sure everything will be fine & you will be going in for ec next week too.

Have a great weekend everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hospital called and blood levels are slightly high   so need to go for another blood test and scan on Monday, hopefully by then everything will be alright 

Erika - thanks hun, have a great weekend  

Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi lovelies,
Just a quickie as I'm pooped today! Scan went OK this morning. Lining is 10mm and quite a few follies growing nicely. Largest is 1.6mm so I'm to carry on with the Menopur and go back Monday. It's getting closer! 

Tracey - bit up and down for you hun but hopefully everything will be OK for Monday. I'm sending lots of      to you now and we can do some more to each other on Monday when we're having our scans! 

Erica - I'm sure your extra vibes helped! Sorry I got confused with where you were. When's your next scan? Here's a little follie dance for you          

Lots of  to everyone.
Kitty x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all 

Tracey - Hope all goes well tomorrow hun  
Kitty - Thats great news - Any idea when EC will be ?

Hope everyone else is ok... and sorrey in advance for more of a 'me' post

I've had a terrible couple of days with really bad crampy pain in my tummy, its just weird - not AF type, but weird    A little bit like when I had the infection after my first IUI when I ended up in hospital...It hurts more when I sneeze, yawn etc.. Im getting so worried now - It feels like something's going on inside there but not sure what - Cant stop crying thinking it hasnt worked !!      Sorry fro being such a fool... but does anyone know what this pain could mean.. (btw - still no implantation bleed) ??  

Pri..xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

BOO

I am Back!

Kellydallard – Sending you the biggest congratulations chick, I am so pleased for you!  

Misky – I hope your tum is now better and you are feeling well again.  

Sair – Huge congratulations to you !!! Twins!!! How great is that!!!   

Lotusflower – Hi and a big belated welcome  

Pri769 – Well done on the great sounding embies. Sorry cant help with your strange pains. I hope they are a good sign though  

Eire – Nice to see you hun, How are things with you?  

JODSTERRUN – I hope you are feeling better now after your trip  

Smcc – Congratulations    It has been strange to log on after being away and see your posts go through such a mix of emotions as things progressed. Wishing you a healthy happy pg!  

ERIKA – Thanks for thinking of me chick, it is appreciated  

Holly C - I am so sorry things did not work out for you on your last tx. It is great that you are looking forward to what to do next with a positive frame of mind  

Tcardy – I hope everything is going well with you  

Bobble – Great to see you, gosh the time is just flying by, 27th November is going to be here in no time at all  

Me Me Me - OK sorry I have been AWOL girls 
I felt like I needed time away to get my head straight after my last BFN.
I have also just started my degree course a couple of weeks ago and am finding it hard to find time for everything!
I am beginning to feel a little better about things but not sure where to go regarding tx yet. We have an app at our clinic next month so we will hopefully be able to discuss this with con and find the best way forward.

I have tried my best to sift through the posts for list updates but feel I must have missed something. If you notice you are not in the right place could you pm me and let me know so I can change it please


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Jilly - Welcome aboard, officially   Good to have you back buddy. 
Tracey -         for your scan & blood tests today I just know it's going to be good news & ec is very, very close. I never have blood tests at my hospital   only the first set you have before tx begins.
Kitty - Lots of         for you too. Lining is lovely & thick   hope your scan goes well today. Looking forward to hearing from you with an ec date. My first follie scan is this Friday the 13th   
Pri - Come on girl not long to go       Focus your thoughts on the pains being a positive thing, everything being pushed into place   Not everyone gets implantation bleeding so please don't read anything into that. Chin up & positive thoughts only   
Lilly - Hi you   lovely to have you back. Hope you benefitted from your time out, we all need that sometimes don't we.   with your degree course & I hope your appt next month shows you a way forward.
Holly -           

Big   to Sair, Moomin, Kelly, Murtle, Eire, Sarah, Miksy, Doods, Jodi, Lotusflower & everyone else.

Erica.xxxx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi guys,

So many things to say to all of you.  

Smcc, I was so pleased to hear your fabulous news.  Keep up the really good work.     

Kelly, I hope you're keeping well and everything is great on your holiday.

Holly, I hope the real estate and conception stars are working.

Lily, hello there again.  Welcome back. Good luck with your degree course, and also with your decision about treatment.

Erika, hello there.

Tcardy, good luck with ec.  It sounds close. I hope those levels have sorted themselves out, and you're OK.  I had very high levels last time, and felt terrible, but it was all for a good cause, so good luck today.       

Kitty, good luck with ec.  It all sounds good from here.         

Pri, I don't want to get your hopes up, but those cramps could mean something. I know my last effort didn't end well, but I had similar cramps, and it was a BFP.  Plenty of other people seem to get cramps too.  Good luck.     

Misky, I hope your tummy is a lot better now.  Mine thankfully lasted nowhere near as long as yours.

Sair, I hope all is fine with you.

Hi Lotusflower, Candy, Struthie, and of course everyone. 

As for me.  I'm fine, but my cycle is completely $crewed!  After not being well last week, everything is up the creek now.  The Chinese medicine guy says not to worry, a m/c can do that.  Also very, very tired, but went shopping to cheer myself up.  That did help a bit.  On the upside, the weather here is spectacular.  I love spring, this is the beautiful weather before the incredible summer heat.  It's going to be a hot one.  If any of you would like to visit and boil with me, you're always more than welcome.

Love to all
Jodi


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

ERIKA – Thanks for the welcome back chick  
Can I just ask where you are with tx at the moment? Sorry My brain is all over the place  

Jodsterrun – Thanks for your kind words hun  
I am sorry your cycle is a bit skewif, I hope your Herb man can sort it out for you soon  

Jillypops – Hi there and welcome to this thread. Best of luck with your app  

 to everyone not mentioned

Must dash, off to get some food


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi girls,
Just to let you know that things are not going great here. Think it is all over for me. I had some more bleeding on Friday and had another scan and blood test that confirmed all is not how it should be. The bleeding has now stopped so haven't had a full m/c but I think it is only a matter of time. My doc says to wait til the end of the week and see if anything happens.
I'm feeling surprisingly ok about it at the moment. Feel much less stressed now I know what is going on. It has been so up and down and stressful since I got the BFP. Anyway at least I know we can get a BFP and we have 2 frosties so there is some hope. I feel extremely lucky to have my ds and I would have loved to give him a sibling but if it is not to be, then at least I have him.
Sorry for the 'me' post.
Thinking of you all. Good luck with all your tx.
Sarah
x
ps- thanks Jilly for the birthday wishes. Will try and enjoy the day as best I can.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

ahh sarah sending you  

just a quick update from me, i am going in for ec on Wednesday   

will try and update later tonight


Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a quickie folks as I have a bath running.

SMCC- thinking of you lots hun.  

Pri - like Jodi says, please don't look at things as a 'bad sign' impossible though I know it is! I think we just need to stay as open minded as poss. (please remind me I said this when I'm saying the same back to you!)

Tracey - Everything crossed for Wednesday.

I'm having a bit of slow progress. Not got loads of follies. I have a few smaller ones so I've had one last dose of Menopur tonight to see if we can boost them and E/C will be Thursday. EEEK!

Love to all
Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Me again. Sorry - forgot to say hi and welcome to Jillypops. Hi and welcome!

QUESTION: I forgot to ask the clinic when we should have BMS if at all. Does anyone know? I want to get the best sample of little swimmers. (EC will be Saturday)

Thanks
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

SMCC - so sorry...


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Sarah - Im so sorry hun - will be praying for you sweet and hope things do get better by the end of the week
Tracey - Excellent - Good luck for Wednesday hun - You'll be fine, hopefully u wont remember a thing like me 
Kitty - Dont worry hun, mine were not a great size at my last scan but they managed to get 6 eggs..  good luck
Jodi - - Sorry your cycles messed up hun, hope ur right about the cramps..Im getting so impatient now - just wanna know 

Please dont shout but what if I test a day early    I just dont wanna test on Friday13th ??  Im tempted to test Wednesday as its DH's bday but that will be two days early and Im scared if its negative    Have planned an evening out with some friends for him...


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooops, hadn't finished yet....

Kitty - wow, Thursday!  Good luck.

Tracey - you're on Wednesday...all the best for it!

Pri - I know it's easy for me to say but do try and stay strong and think positive thoughts if you can!  We'll hope for the best for you.

Lilly - I know how hard it is to study for a degree...takes lot's of dedication which I never had but it's a good thing to do.

Erika - hi and how are you doing?

Welcome Jillypops!

Misky - have you packed yet?

Jodi - hope your cycle comes right soon but, as you say, at least you have the weather!

No news from me, just waiting to start.  Have managed to get some BMS'ing in in the meantime...god knows shy I bother-I suppose old habits die hard (ooh, excuse the pun!).

Goodnight and hi to everybody and all who I missed.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Morning ladies, 

Erika - I am sending my 'black cat' good luck your way. Fingers crossed for you. I hope that your Fred is feeling a bit better. 

Bobble - wonderful to hear that you and bump are well. November, how exciting you will have your new little person for Christmas.

Tracey - Sending you loads of positives for EC tomorrow. Hope it all goes well, I'll be thinking of you

Pri - Hope your tummy is feeling better, but please don't test on Wednesday. It may not be correct and you really need to enjoy your evening with DH!! Your positive will be worth waiting for. Perhaps test on the Saturday when you are both home, don't have to think about going to work and avoid the 13th

Lilly - Lovely to hear from you. And you sound so busy. What degree are you doing? Sending you loads of strength. 

Jodi - Shopping queen, you could just about join Holly with her e-bay addicting (although she is telling us she has been very good lately!). Hope your herb man works wonders with your cycle! 

Jilly - Welcome back. All the very best for your appointment next month. 

smcc - Ohh sweets, thinking of you loads and hoping for the best! 

Kitty - All the best for EC on Thursday (in case I do not get back on), visualisations and positive vibes your way hunny!

We have another guest. A friend of our broke up with his girl friend, who then broke her leg. As she had no where to stay, given that they have given up their flat. She is now with us. Bit disjointed packing round her, but it is  nasty break and now feel bad for her, it's been a toough time. Ohh well, will make next week the main packing week.  

Wishing you all a wonderful Tuesday. 

Take care
M x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Sarah - I am so so sorry,hope you are ok xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

SarahSMCC - I'm so sorry to read your post    Hoping with all my heart that there is still some hope    
Tracey -       for ec tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
Pri - Please do not test 2 days early    it might be too soon to show a true result. No point spoiling DH's birthday celebrations for nothing. Remember 13 lucky for some     
Lotus - Old habits die hard ooer missus  nothing wrong with that girl! Always the possibility of a natural miracle   
Kitty - In one post you said ec was Thu, in another you said Sat   bless ya! Either way I enforce a sausage ban for at least 3 days before ec so that we get some good   Hope this helps.
Jodi - Sorry to hear your cycle has been messed up but it sounds like your Chinese medicine man is well clued up so hopefully he'll be able to sort things out for you   Lucky you with such gorgeous weather, any chance of sending some over to us   
Lilly - You ask all you want poppet   We all get lost with who is doing what & when   I had my d/r scan last Tues & started stims Weds. My first scan is this Fri the 13th   & based on my previous 2 txs ec will be Weds 18th. Hope all is well with you & yours.
Jilly - Pram     so wish I could have seen your face!
Holly -     thanks for pm, will catch up after the wages are complete.

Big   to all not mentioned.

Erica.xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Bugger   
Sorry Misky I was suffering with premature posting   
Fred is alot better thanks, such a relief. Thanks very much for the  good luck I'll be sending it right back your way very soon.

Bless you looking after your friends girlfriend when you have so much on yourself  Hope she gets better soon.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

just a quickie....

Smcc -  I am so sorry you are having to go through this


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sarah - I'm so so sorry to read of your news hun.  Thinking of you...  and so hoping all is not over      

Erica - howdy mate!  How are things on the stims then?  Hope you are getting lots of follie growing twinges...sending you loads of      for Friday.

Tracey - Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow..hope you get loads of nice juicy eggs...loads of luck to your DH and his   too!!

Kitty - hope those follies have got a bit of a spurt on!  Do you know if it'll be Thursday or Saturday yet?  I've just tried to find my info from my IVF about when to release the    to ensure the best count before ec!!!!!!!!  I can't find it but I'm pretty sure it was two days before ec.  My clinic told us this info so if you're not sure just give them a ring.  Sending you loads of     

Pri - loads of luck for your test on FRIDAY!!!!  Whatever result you get from an early test you wouldn't know whether to believe it or not so it is best to wait......we'll be sending them round...      

Jilly - so lovely to 'see' you here hun.  Good luck with your appt on Thursday.    

Jodi - so glad to hear you are ok....nothing like some gorgeous weather to really lift you.  What decisions have you made re future tx?  So sorry if you have already talked about this....  

Lilly - lovely to have you back hun.  How is your degree course going?

 to lotusflower, Misky, Struthie, hope you are all ok.

I had my first midwife appointment this morning.  It was mostly loads of paperwork, filling in info about any medical probs etc and she gave me loads of leaflets and brochures to read.  I've got my 12 week scan booked for 2nd November so fingers crossed everything will be ok.

Take care all

Loads of love...Sarah xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Tracey -  for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you.      

Pri -    From what I've seen of people who test early it just sends you  . Try to hold off, hun - I really don't believe that Friday the 13th will be instrumental in you getting a BFN.  

Erica - doh! *EC is Thursday. * Sausage ban! Like it!  I asked the nurse and she said three to four days so that's it now ... not that I feel like any rumpy pumpy. How are you? Good luck for your scan on Friday  

Sair - glad things are going well - 2nd Nov isn't too far away! Thanks for the tip!

Sarah/SMCC - thinking of you lots

Hi to Lotusflower, Misky, Jillypops, Struthie, Doods, Holly, Candy, Jodi, Lilly, Andie, Kelly .... sorry no more personals 
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Tracey - all the best for tomorrow...will be thinking of you. 

Kitty - I'll say good luck to you now for Thursday as I won't have a computer until then so....hope it goes well!! I want details on exactly what it's like.

Pri - I agree with the others about not testing early...especially as it's going to completely ruin your evening if it is negative.  Must be killing you, though!  Hang in there. 

Emma - sorry about your result...it's really ****ty to say the least. 

Erika - laughed my head off at sausage ban...LOVE it.

Hi to Sair, Jillypops, Misky, Lilly, Struthie and I'm sure there are loads of others too.


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Erika - really glad that Fred is feeling much better. Hope that the stimms are making you feel a bit more human! 

Lilly - hello, how's you? 

Sair - Midwife appointment. goodness, does it all feel real yet??

Tracey - Sending you loads of good luck today. 

smcc - as the others say, I really hope it is not all over and sending you loads of love

Kitty - It's all getting that much closer for you. do you know if it is Thursday or Saturday yet?

Pri - I hope you have a lovely evening tonight for H's b'day. Enjoy and don't worry about the testing just yet. 

well, the builders went yesterday, the decorator is still here, friends girlfriend is still here and the boxes arrive today. Kind of exciting but not real. Hope every one has a lovely hump day - half way to the weekend

Tale care

M x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry guys just a  quick one as have a busy day for DH's bday - hope ur all OK and  for making me stronger - I WONT TEST TODAY - promise !!

I might be naughty and do it tomorrow night if I cant wait..lt's only a few hours early ??
When I had IUI's each time AF arrived a day or two earlier and I got AF pains... this time nothing ?  Lets hope it stays that way ?  Did anyone having IVF get AF before test day ??
(Sorry for the me post)  Thinking of u all.....

Pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  


ec went well, we got 9 eggs (which i have been told is good) they will call me tomorrow to let me know how many have fertilised     

i went down at 10.00 and was home by 1.00    

just inserted my 1st pessary (lovely) went throught he front door (seems ok)

will try and catch up tomorrow 

oh nearly forgot PRI -     with testing hun   

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hello!

SMCC - hunny I'm so hoping that little fighter has enough fight to continue to stay put and stay strong.  Rest up lovely and take very good care.  Thinking of you, you've been thru so very much      Belated birthday wishes too darlin.

Tracey - brilliant result - well done!!  Good luck with tomorrows all important call      Hope all goes smoothly and you've got plans for resting up.

Pri - hope DH's b'day has been fun.  Sounding v positive for you and hoping for very good things      Not long to go now!!

Jilly - Good luck for tomorrows appointment!  It's the start of that roller coaster ride but it's ok, Erica's saved you a spot so you're in great company!!  

Misky - life sounds v full on.  You are such a lovely friend to have a house guest at this stage with all you have to do.  Hope your happy with the work and the house is looking sensational.  Can't wait to see the pics and of course can't wait to see you too    Does it seem real yet 

Sair - hoping you are ok.  It never stops this worrying does it   I'm sure your appointment will reveal two perfect, tiny miracles and I'm sending you loads of  to ensure it.

Kitty - hope you've saved those all important swimmers!!  Not long now hunny!!

Erica - a zillion     for Friday's scan.  Just know you're going to have loads of fabulous beauties there.  Hope all else is ok sunshine, thinking of you  

Lilly - lovely to see you back.  Hope each day is bringing that little bit more sunshine back.  Am sure your appointment is not far away... 

Jodi - you ok?  How are those herbs and things going?  Hope AF hasn't been too cruel - she's bad enough to endure but even worse when she shouldn't have been putting in an appearance....  

Candy - you ok lovely?

 to Eire, Lotus Flower, Murtle (thinking of you tons) and all the other lovelies!!

All ok in Hollyland.  I'm reading all your posts but our connection has been so slow that I've not been able to post.  Sending you all tons of 

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Well girls I was a little naughty today - and u guessed it - I did a test !!!!!!!!

I never ever thought I would see the day when I see 'pregnant' on that pee stick - I did it girls !!  I cant stop crying, cant believe it has finally happened for us...
I just want u all to remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, and please please never give up your dream - I almost did and I know a lot of u have been through worse, but it can and WILL happen
 so much for all your support

Lots of love
Pri...xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS PRI    [/fly]

Well done honey. And I'm sure the  will forgive you for testing one day early.

Hope you have a happy heatlhy pregnancy and look forward to seeing you on the BFP thread when you feel ready.

Keep up the run of BFPs girls  .

D x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Big congrats to you Pri -


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

congratulations Pri! That's FANTASTIC news! so pleased for you and DH, hun. 

Tracey - 9 eggs is great. Thinking of you today   

Jillypops - hope your consultation went well.

Well, EC went OK today - a fairly painless process. DH's swimmers were great and we got 7 eggs. I'm just hoping they're goodies! Find out tomorrow how they get on.

Sorry no more posts but as you can imagine - I'm a bit docile.  

love Kitty x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

SarahSMCC - Thinking of you   
Tracey - 9 eggs, you go girl     How did the phone call go today, I'm dying to know   
Misky -  I do feel more human again, stimming is great isn't it! Fred is much better   & appears to be himself again. Hope the decorators are finished soon & that you are managing to get sorted with your extra guest   
Sair - So pleased midwife appt went well matey   & I bet you can't wait for your next scan on the 2nd. I think that could well be my testing date so hopefully a great day all round     
Jilly -      for today's appt mate, have been thinking of you & posted on the other thread this morning. Can't wait to hear all about it. Hope poor cons is ok after being locked in a room with you     
Holly - Hope you're ok lovely one, you're very   will pm you tomorrow afternoon for a quick catch up before the weekend     
Kitty - 7 eggs, fantastic sweetheart    now go & get some rest. Lots of     for that very important   tomorrow. (Have patted myself on the back for guessing right with the 3-4 day thing too!!)
Pri -         congratulations to you & DH. Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond.

Big   to Jodi, Lilly, Lotus, Doods & everyone else.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

hospital called and 6 eggs fertilised    back tomorrow for et

Kitty - 7 eggs thats great hun   , keep in touch with what hospital say tomorrow 

Pri - a big    to you and your dh     

Holly - hope your ok hun 

a big hello to evryone i know i have missed trying to relax before tomorrow   

love to all

Tracey


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Pri - Well done you!!!       I'm so so pleased for you....wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months.

Tracey - Wishing you loads of luck for et tomorrow...sending you loads of      ...take it easy.

Erica - hope we'll be crowning you follie queen tomorrow!  Loads of luck for your scan hun...    

Kitty - so glad your ec went well...and painless too...lucky you!!!  Hoping the   have been busy...good luck for that phone call tomorrow.

Jilly - hope everything went well for you today.

Holly - lovely to hear from you hun, glad to hear all is well with you.  Thanks for your lovely thoughts... 

Sarah - thinking of you... 

Take care all...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just popped on to see Pri's news- Well done !!! Fantastic news! Enjoy the feeling.   

Tracey- well done on the 6 eggs. Best of luck for et tomorrow.

Kitty- well done on your ec. 

There is so much going on at the moment, it's hard to keep up!

Hi to sair, Erika, Holly etc. Hope you're all ok.

No news from me. Still no more bleeding so not sure what is going on. Will call my doc tomorrow. I'm just assuming all is not well after my last blood test result and I don't really 'feel' pregnant anymore but perhaps that is all in the mind....  

Sarah
xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi all

Pri - did reply on the other thread but, again, a massive big congrats to you!!  You did it, well done!

Kitty - 7 eggs is great news....just think they're all fertilizing away as we speak (write/type).  So, you say it was painless?  I need to know, I am crapping myself here.

Tracey - hey, also replied on the other thread and 6 fertilised, wow, that's a very good amount!

Misky - hope you're holding your head above the water line.... 

Jillypops - great news about ICSI...January is soon upon us.

I am rather annoyed as I found out that the waiting list for IVF in our area is only 6 months.  If I had known this I would have put our names down months ago and we would now be having free IVF instead of having to pay for it!!  Also, I am not going to do the free trial as the FET is only in Feb and we would have moved by then.  How frustrating but such is life, I suppose.

Hi to Holly, Erika, Kitty, Struthie, Sair, SMCC and all the others, "see" ya tomorrow.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

to everyone for the congrats !!  Still in shock, cant believe its actually happened !!!
Just have to wait until Nov 3rd now for first scan - cant wait, cant really relax about it at the moment 
Crazy isnt it ? we're always waitning for something...

Sarah - That should be good news surely ?  Just take care of yourself hun and Im sure everything will be fine
Kitty -   on the 7 eggs
Tracey - Thats excellent news babe     for ET
Lotusflower -     I cant believe that - 6 months ??  Its such a shame u didnt know wthis before
Jillypops -   Thats great news hun... The time will fly by..
Misky, Erika, Struthie, Doods and all the other lovely ladies - hope ur all ok

Pri...xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies,

Sorry I haven't been keeping up as much recently but I have been hectic at work trying to get finished up. Today is my last official day although I will probably pop in a few afternoons next week to tidy up. 
Found on at scan on Monday that bubs is breech so I am booked next Thursday to see if they can turn it and if not it will be an electrive section the following week. I am so hoping that bubs will turn so that I can have a natural birth so please keep everything crossed for me.

I don't have a phone line at home yet (let alone broadband) so I won't be on as much, but will try to pop on occasionally. Good luck to all of you having treatment and I will keep everything crossed that the run of BFPs on this thread continues.

Love D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Wohooooooooo  welcome aboard the ICSI rollercoaster. I've been waiting for you for ages  So pleased that yesterday went so well & that you got the tx & dates etc that you wanted. January will be here before you know it. Looking forward to kicking your  sorry I mean supporting you.
Tracey - 6 fertilised oh that's fantastic  Thinking of you today & hoping et goes well      
Sair -  lovely for your wishes. Follies are fine so far, just like previous 2 cycles were at this stage. Not long until the 2nd      
Kitty - Where have you gone?  Sending you lots of       for et whenever it is (I won't be able to log on over the weekend).
SMCC - Ah hun lots of       for you. Good news that the bleeding has stopped, praying for good news from your doctor too.
Lotus - 6 month IVF waiting list wow  I 've never heard of one that short. Don't blame you for not doing the trial at least you can now start tx straight away  
Doods - Hope you have a lovely last day at work & get some nice  More importantly I hope your baby turns around by/on next Thursday       so that you can have the natural birth you want.
Holly - Thanks for good luck message poppet    

Big  to Misky, Pri  Lilly, Jodi, Murtle & everyone.
Scan went ok today, 10 follies 10-15mm plus 4 smaller ones. Just as I thought rescan on Mon & then ec Weds or Fri depending on Mon results. I still say Weds 

Have a good weekend all.

Erica.xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

transfer went well and 'fred and Wilma!!!' are settling into their new home     test day is the 27th   

embies were grade 1

hope your all ok and thankyou all for thinking of me

will catch up later 

love to all

Tracey


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Tracey

2 grade 1's well done you   
Lots of         for Fred & Wilma.

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi all,

Tracey - so glad all went well...fab embies!!!  Make sure you rest up now and take it easy.  I hope your 2ww whizzes by!

Erica - hey mate...fab follie news!!  Wishing you loads of luck for your scan on Monday...it does sound more like ec on Weds..sending lots of       your way.

Sarah - I'm so pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped..so hoping for you that that is a good sign.  Take care  

Jilly -    great news about your icsi...with   coming up (please don't tell kj!!!!)  January will be here before you know it.

Doods - hope that bubs decides to turn around for you...you'll have to do some head stands to give a helping hand!!!!

Pri - hope 3rd Nov soon comes round.  I found waiting for the first scan worse then the 2ww!!!

Loads of love to lotusflower, Kitty, Holly and all you other lovelies....have a fab weekend...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys,
Just to let you know that 6 of the 7 eggs fertilised so we're really pleased! EC is tomorrow.

Tracey - glad everything went smoothly - was thinking of you. Now the dreaded waiting game!

Pri - I'm not surprised you can't wait! Roll on Nov 3rd! 

Lotusflower - I was sooo worried about feeling stuff but I was totally out of it. Just like a general anaesthetic but without the yuckiness afterwards. Is there any chance you can back date your IVF application?   Here in Notts they automoatically put you on the list from the date of your first IUI (the waiting list is about a year at the mo). 

Erica - great news on the follies. Let's hope they go from strength to strength.       

Sair - lovely to 'see you'. 

Doods - sending you lots of     that the baby wriggles round!

Jillypops - really good that you can start in Jan!!!

SMCC - thinking of you lots, hun.

Lots of love to everyone I've missed off. Busy day tomorrow as I'm doing the German protocol with my acupuncturist which is where you have acu just before and just after ET. It's supposed to give the uterus a blast of energy!!

Kitty x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Evening all,

I hope you are all well.

Pri769 - *  Congratulations *

Sair - My course is going quite well thank you 
I am glad to hear that your first mw app went well and look forward to seeing your scan pics from your 12 week scan 

Misky - I am good thank you. How are you doing with everything going on at the moment? Sounds stressful 

Holly - Thanks for the kind words hun  My app is on 13th of next month I think. Not long to wait now. So how are you? 

Doods28 - Good to see you! Glad to hear that things are well with bubs even though it's breach. I can't remember if you were having acc or anything but two of my friends babies were breach and there acc person managed to get the baby to turn with a combination of acc and moxibustion (i think that's what you call it) may be worth looking in to. I can hardly believe it could be next week, it seems like no time since you got your bfp! Good luck with what ever way bubs makes his/her entrance anyway 

ERIKA - How are you doing hun? I hope things are coming along nicely for your e/c to be Wednesday! 

Tcardy - Good to hear that e/t went well and I hope Fred and Wilma are settling in nice and snug and warm 

Smcc - I am hoping and preying that things work out for you 

Lotusflower- I am sorry to see that the trial thing is not going to work out for you chick Can you still use your free NHS round if you need it? (hoping you don't of course) 

Well I have enjoyed reading through posts made since I last posted. There seems to be a huge positive streak running through at the moment. I hope it lasts for a long long time 

Have a good weekend girls


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello FF's

Kitty - what a fantastic fertilisation rate, well done!  I have just seen an episode of test tube babies and the woman was definitely in pain during EC and now I'm sooo scared.  I know you don't remember it afterwards but I'm worried about during the procedure, not afterwards!  Maybe I should do a poll.......I was wondering about back-dating it-will find out, thanks!  Enjoy the acupuncture.

Tracey - good news that all went well, hope the 2 weeks fly by for you.

Erika - follies sound good!

Lilly - I can pay for one IVF and then have a free one but the problem is that it will only be in April and we will have left the country.....

Doods - hope the babe turns around.  You must be getting excited now?

Pri - has it sunk in yet?

Have a lovely weekend all!


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Kitty,
Well done on your embies.  6 out of 7 is great. Good luck for tomorrow   

Lotusflower- I had a general anesthetic on both my EC's so I didn't feel a thing and I wasn't at all sore afterwards. You'll be fine.

Tracey- 2 grade 1s. Well done you!! Best of luck during the 2ww. Take it easy.

Erica- well done on your scan. Sounds like you have lots of nice juicy follies developing. 

Pri- Hpe you're enjoying   Waiting for the scan is really horrible but try and relax and enjoy it.

As for me, things are not good. Had a scan today that confirmed that the baby had stopped growing about a week ago. I can now wait for things to happen naturally or go in for a D&C next week which I will probably do. We have DH's sister coming to stay next Friday so I really wanted it all sorted out by then. 
Feeling devastated obviously after all that hard work and getting so close. We do have two frozen ones to use but that probably won't be til next year now and that seems ages away. 
So back on the roller coaster for me. Will probably be with you Jilly in January!!!

Hi to Sair, Holly, Lilly  Doods etc.
Sarah
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh Sarah 
I'm so sorry,I was hoping things would work out for you,keep in touch won't you,and look after yourself xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Sarah I am so very sorry

Pri, wishing you lots of sticky vibes.

Sorry I haevn't caught up in ages, will try to this weekend

Love to all Cx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

smcc - I am so sorry to read your news hun


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

Kitty - great news hun  hope et goes well today am thinking of you   

Sarah - i am so sorry hun    look after yourself 

lotusflower -    

Erika - great news on follies, let us know how it goes on Monday  

Lily - hi how are you?

Doods - horray, finished work   , will be thinking of you next week and hopefully bubs has turned 

Jillypops - great news that you will soon be able to start

Pri -   hun, hope your ok, and your news is starting to sink in 

A big   to all i have missed, i am thinking of you all 


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just wanted to say Im really really sorry to Sarah - I really was hoping things would work out..


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Oh Sarah....     

I am so so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourself and remember we are always here if you need us...

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Sarah I'm so sorry, hun. Sending you a huge hug.       

ET went OK. We had two Grade 1 embies to out back in and three grade 1/2 to freeze. I feel very lucky.

Lotusflower - I promise I didn't feel a thing. I was totally out for the count. However, I know that different clinics do things differently. The most important thing is to get yourself into a frame of mind where you can be relaxed.

Tracey - hope you're OK, hun.
Sorry no more personals (again), I'm trying to rest up.
love to you all,
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hello

Sarah - sorry about your news...take care 

Kitty - ah thanks, I do believe you but am still scared s*^$less!  Anyway, embies sound good so let's hope you get what you want.

Tracey - good stuff!  Have a chilled 2 weeks.

I have my first nurse appointment on Tuesday and should get AF later next week and will be able to start then....crikey.

Big hello and hugs to all on here.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Desperate to catch up, will catch up with as many as possible, apologises to those I don't, you know I am thinking of you.

Lotus, I was very scared too, infact if it wasn't for bumping into triciah in the waiting room, I think it would have been so much worse waiting, but her and her DH kept us guys chatting away, personally I found the EC a breeze and was as high as a kite, did find myself very uncomfortable for some time after, which is also very normal.

Kitty, Glad you have two beautifies back on board, fingers crossed   

Lilly will be thinking of you next month

/waves to Jilly not long now, glad they answered your questions and are going to investigate things

Erica you have some real beauties there, hoping they get a really good harvest and lots of embies.

Doods hope they can turn your little one.

Holly would you believe, there has been so much talk I can't see your last post, below, so can't remember what to reply to, so will just send you my love C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -                    
Tracey - Lots of       for Fred & Wilma & the 27th!!
Sair - Ahhhhhh you're naughty & used the "C" word   You're going to be in big trouble when KJ finds out!! Hope all is well with you, just over 2 weeks until your scan   
Lotus - I was out for both of my ec's but was in alot of pain after the 1st but not the 2nd   I got 16 eggs the 1st time & 20 the 2nd so I can't blame that. I asked my hospital & they said that most women are fine after ec but discomfort depends on how many follies, the position of them, pain relief, the cons etc. I'm sure you'll be fine & like someone else said relaxation is a big part of it, I don't know if you go to acupuncture but if not maybe it's a worth a try   
Lilly - Hope your course is going ok & lots of   for your appt on the 13th of next month. The way the weeks are flying by it will soon be here   
Kitty - Hey, get you   what a perfect result, 2 fab embies on board & 3 frosties on the subs bench! Sending you lots of       do you test on the 28th then?
Doods - A few more     for you & a turning baby!
Holly -      hope you had a lovely weekend.

Big   to Jodi, Misky, Murtle, Pri & everyone else.

Will be back later after the hospital, please ec on Weds ovaries are uncomfortable now      

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

SarahSMCC

I was so very sorry to read your post    I really don't know what to say to you & can't imagine how you are feeling.

I will just send you masses of   &   & hope you have lots of support to give you the strength to get through this awful time.

If you start the tx rollercoaster again in Jan you will be in very good company with Jilly at your side   

Take care,

Erica.xxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Blimey it's   on here today, is it my deodorant   or maybe lack of    
Scan went well, I've got 14 follies so far, the biggest was 20.5mm. Have been booked in for ec at 10.30am on Weds     

Oh please let this be 3rd time lucky 

See you all tomorrow, enjoy your evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Erica 

Wonderful follie news mate.  Will be sending you loads of         on Wednesday morning.

Got everything crossed that this will be third time lucky for you hun.

Take care....loads of love....

Sarah xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

ERIKA - Great news from your scan, I will wish you best of luck for e/c now in case I don't get back on in time hun  
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                         [/move]


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Sarah, have PMd you,

Erica too.

Looks like our 3rd icsi is another BFN - I know I tested 2 days early but test says 84% accurate & I've got all my usual AF symptoms.  Miracles just don't seem to happen in our house! 

Good luck to everyone else,
Love Jess xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls

i am now on day 3 of 2ww, so far so good, had a rough day yesterday   

Erika - good luck with ec Wednesday hun will be thinking of you    

Candy -   how are you?

lotusflower - good luck tomorrow   

Kittyh - how are you feeling hun, hope your resting with your feet up, i know i am   

Pri - hey hun hope your ok   

i know i have missed lots of lovely ladies, i am TRYING to catch up, i am thinking of you all


Tracey


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jess, don't know what to say    apart from thinking of you 

tcardy, I found the last week the hardest, hope you have it the other way round and the rest is a breeze, fingers crossed.

Erica, be thinking of you Wednesday 

Cx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

SMCC Sarah - just feel so sad for you all.  What a horrible emotional time you've been through. I can't imagine how awful it must be for you with DH away and the worry you've had to endure on your own   Take special care and I hope with the time you have between treatments you'll be fighting fit and ready to face it all again and this time with the best possible outcome you could hope for 

Jess - more after the pm I've sent    for you hunny, so hoping for good news on Wednesday 

Pri - woohooo great to read your news!!  Well done  Here's some sticky vibes     and more for your scan apptmt      Keep well!!

Tracey - hang in there babes!!  2ww never get any easier do they   Think positive things and don't forget to find something to have a good giggle about!!

Erica - it really IS going to be 3rd time lucky for you darlin!!  HOPE FAITH TRUST and BELIEF!!  Sooo sending you all the   in the world for Weds!!!

Candy - hey special loves!  I think your apptmt is whizzing round and was asking how you're feeling about things??

Lilly - it really is good to hear that you're doing so much better.  Your apptmt will be here before you know it and I hope it brings you those all important answers you need  

Kitty - well done on a fab result and hope you're resting up with your precious cargo on board    

Lotus -  I didn't feel anything that I can conciously recall.  I was cheering after each egg was found and giving the cons a  sign - how    Afterwards I had small cramping feelings like after IUI or period pain... but for each and everyone of us it's different.  Hoping it all goes smoothly for you    

Not much news from me.  Had a good weekend with my visiting sister and BIL but ended up with a tummy bug and spent Sunday night to Monday night either on the loo or in bed... It's better now but still not 100%  Unfortunately I've missed the first two days of my temp job... so less $$ to spend on summer shoes!!  Anyway just to say if I don't post, I'll definitley be reading and thinking of you all!

          

H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jess - So sorry hun       Are u sure its all over ?  It could just be a little early ?  I also had AF pains etc - still do
Erica - Everything is crossed  for 3rd time lucky !!
Kitty - how are u feeling hun ?  When do u test ?
Tracey - Replied to u on other thread

Sorry for no more personals - 1st day back in the office after two wks.. 
Will keep in touch with u all but I am on a few boards and find it hard to catch up - Would like to move onto bfp soon to get some advice from the other ladies - hope u dont mind ?  Will keep checking in to see how everyone is tho

Pri..xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks, what a grey and misty day it is here.

Jess - I'm keeping everything crossed that things will turn around for you. Miracles can and do happen so don't go knocking back the gin yet!        

Erica - loads of            for you tomorrow. It's annoying that I'm going to be away as I will be wanting to know how you got on. Wishing you all the4 luck in the world, hunny.

Tracey - sorry you're a bit   hope you're feeling much better today!  

Pri - what's it like being back at work? I hope you're still on a high!

Holly - sorry you've had a tummy bug. Yuck. Let's hope you've not caught Misky's nasty lurgi!  

Misky - how are you? Not long now.

Sarah/smcc - hope you're OK, hun. 

Hi to Candy, Sair, Eire, Lilly, Lotusflower, Doods, Jilly, Andie, Murtle, Jodi.....

I'm away now til Saturday but I will try and catch up with everyone if I can - I really hope my parents' internet connection is running smoothly (it rarely is).. BTW my test date is the 29th.   I want to hibernate for a fortnight...
love and babydust to all,
Kitty x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jess - I'm hoping that you tested too early and that it could still be a positive outcome. 

Erika - wishing you lot's and lot's of luck for tomorrow. 

Holly - hope your tummy is feeling better.

Kitty - have a good time away.

Good news and bad news from my appointment this morning...bad news is that I don't seem to have Rubella immunity so our treatment has to be delayed for a month. 
Good news is that we can get NHS funding for it straight away!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right it's   &   from me my lovely ladies.
Not sure when I'll post again, no computer at home so it's a case of when I can get round to use my sisters. I will be thinking of you all     & hoping for more good news when I next log on.

I'm off work now until Monday 30th it wasn't planned but hey ho   I booked off the rest of this week as holiday because I knew when ec would be following my d/r scan & past performances. I also wanted next week & had saved holiday to cover this but someone had booked it off so knowing I'd be refused it I went to see my GP. I have done 2 years of fertility tx, IUI, IVF & ICSI & work know nothing. I covered everything with holiday where possible so this will be my first lot of sick leave although I still feel   Anyway my GP said some believe resting helps others don't but as it is my last fresh cycle she didn't want me to look back & say "what if" so she is going to sign me off from Friday for a week.

I'll keep in touch via text & am hoping for good news tomorrow from you Jess          my thoughts will be with you, very much so   

Just a few personals before I go..........................
Jilly -       hope you behave whilst I can't post, girls keep her in line please  she can be very naughty when I'm not here to control her. Will bombard you will texts over the next week or so, don't care whether you want them or not  
Holly - Ah sweet, hope that nasty tummy bug has gone   Of course you feel frustrated at the moment but hey great things coming your way over the next couple of months. New home, new baby      
Tracey -        for the 27th.
Kitty -         for the 29th & have a great few days away   
Pri - Keep in touch, we'd like to know how you are doing   
Lotus -    great news on funding & don't worry about the tx delay, a month will fly by.

Big loves to all not mentioned, loads to do before home time must fly!! 

Erica.xxx


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Lovelies, 

Erika -           for ET today. Good on you for taking the time you need for you. I hope that the 2WW's flies by, you are relaxed and you get fab news at the end. Will be thinking of you. 

Tracey -   Really pleased ET went well for you and that Fred and Wilma have nestled comfortably into their home for the next few months. 

Pri -   on you wonderful news. What a great belated pressie for DH's birthday. I hope that you are feeling well with it and I wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Kitty - Great fertilisation and so pleased that ET went well for you. Hope the accu works it's magic and we have wonderful news from you at the end of the month. Lots of visualisation my lovelie      (found your CD while I was packing so it is now safe and on its way to where it will be needed next) !!!  

Holly -   at tummy bug and less $$$ for summer shoes - is it getting warm enough to think of summer shoes?? Hope you are feeling back in top form. Really looking forward to catching up proper!!

Sair - Huge   on your news. Hope it has sunk in and you are just enjoying it now. Take the very best of care

Jillypops - Great news about your consultation and that you got all the answers you needed. It seems your reputation proceeds you with Erika's warning   !!

Jess - I so hope you have tested early and that things change for you. Fingers crossed!!

smcc - I am really sorry to read your news, was so hoping it would be a different outcome. Sending you loads of   ,   and strength

Lousflower - Fab news about the NHS funding   . Shame that you have to wait till next month but fingers crossed it is all worth it  . Where are you moving to next year? 

doods - Hope finishing work is not very stressful and that you can enjoy the next few weeks. 

While I have not been on, I have been thinking of you. Our one legged guest seems to have commandeered the computer - so I got up early today  !!! Just have to have a bit of a moan. It seems that the one legged guest does not now have a leaving date   .  Explained that she can not stay when we go as really do not feel she has mastered the stairs. We will have to think about how we are going to get around that today. 

Take the very best of care
M x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

OOH Misky - you really are a love working round your one legged friend... she sounds like an interesting character...............  and YES hun, it's been flippin hot here already and we have 24 deg predicted for tomoz - bring it on!!!  Good luck with all you have to do.  Special  

Jess - Morning.... THINKING OF YOU        

Erica - more for you too special lady        

Lotus - thanks darlin - feeling better now.  Dissapointing to hear about your tx being postponed but you know... maybe that means you're going to get an especially good Christmas and New Year's present this year 

Kitty - have missed you now but hoping for v good news    

Pri - completely understand.  You go where best is right for you and loads of     for the rest of your pregnancy!!!

The temp job went well today. They're a nice bunch and it's easy enough.  Roll on the weekend... ooh and of course pay day!!

 to all!!

H xxxxxxxxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi to everyone.  I have just started downregging for IVF after having had IUI's so hoping to get to know everyone soon.
  to everyone
Linzi32
x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Well done to Erika and hope you feel better soon!

Misky - I don't envy you and your dodgy lodger.....when do you leave?

Kitty - how's it going?

Tracey - how's the 2ww coming along? 

It's very quiet on here....I had my rubella shot today and was told not to get pregnant (gee, I'll try not to!) for 3 months but the hospital said that 1 month should be fine Who is right?  Is there a likely chance of getting german measles?

Was also planning on going home for Christmas and sunshine and now with the IVF only starting in November this may not happen


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi ladies, 

Holly - Ohhh sugar!! I have packed most of my summer gear thinking it was going to be cooler . Hope you'es is OK!! 

Erika - Congrats on EC. Hope that all pain subsides very quickly for ET. Sending you loads of      

Lotusflower - I leave in the very early hours of Saturday morning - so it's all go. Where is home for you sweets? Sunshine in winter time sounds like a wonderful thing  . As for your rubella, go with your clinic, they know what they are doing. You have had a few hurdles getting to the starting blocks my goodness. 

Linzi - Welcome back! Goodluck with D/R and hope that IVF is going to provide the answers you need. You will recognise a few names that have moved over. 

Take care all
M x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jilly  

my test date is the 27th (next friday)    

Kitty - how are you?    

Erika - great news   , best wishes for et    

lotusflower - great news that you can get nhs funding 

Holly -  

a big hello to everyone 

day 6 today for me    keep getting the odd af pain (grrrr) is this normal   

love to all

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Jess p – I am sorry to read your news chick  

Tcardy – How are you holding up chick?  

Holly – I hope the job is going well and you are earning lots of wonga for  some sexy summer shoes  

Pri769 – We will miss you hun.....come back and post news from time to time wont you...pls?  

Lotusflower – That is great news on your funding and being able to go soon  

ERIKA – I am not sure when your e/t is but good luck and good luck with your 2ww  

Linzi32 – Hi good luck with your d/r  

Jillypops – Looks like we are both doing the same with regards to getting in to tip top shape! Good luck hun  

Well all is fine with me at the moment, just full of busy....you all know how it is


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Lilly - wonga!  I like that    Lovin your tickers and new pic!!

Fab news re Erica           

Tracey - it's soooo normal hun and it's often for v good reasons - promise!!  Take it easy still won't you!    

Misk - ooh hun, sounds like you're going to have to have another shopping trip once you get home for more summer stuff!!  Yipeee!!  Wooohoooooooooooo you're on your way!!!!!!!!!!! 

Jilly - have had a Jillypops moment    Just seen your post telling us what you are up to.  I was just asking on the other thread how you were!

Lotus - sounds like you're one of us   I agree - go with your clinic's advice, they're the experts!  Hope your plans fall into place!!

Hi Linzi  welcome!!

Nothing new from me.  Thinking of you all tho and hoping all is going ok for the ladies 2wwing!!    


H xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls  

Well day 7 for me today, only another 7 to go, cant believe that this time next week i will know   

Lily - I'm fine thanks hun  , just want the next week to fly by 

Holly -    hope your ok, i am analysing everything at the moment sending myself  

hello to everyone

Tracey


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Kelly, dont know if you remember me but you were the first person to talk to me on here. I have just been reading posts to try and find out whats happening with you and am soo thrilled to see you have had a bfp!! What absolutely fab news. Hope all goes well x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I am so glad to be back.Dont get me wrong I have had a lovely holiday but I was really homesick for some reason!!!!As well as feelinf sick every morning till about 11 then craving bacon  

Hope all you lovlies are ok,Missed you all ssssoooooo much,will catch up soon promise  

Sarah(smcc)-I am so sorry to come back and read your news hunny,life is so unfair,thinking of you loads

Erica-OMG go blasts go,so happy for you sweetie,this is gonna end on a very good note foe you me thinks         

Pri-Huge congrats hunny you must be over the moon!!!!

Jilly-Wohoo roll on Jan eh!!!!

Doods-hope baby turns soon for you hunny,wishing you all the luck in the world,keep us posted!!

Tracey-     thinking of you loads

Kitty-cor you as well chick        

Tommysmummy-thanks for the congrats hunny,love the pic of your gorgeous bundle!!!!

Loads of BFP's to come me thinks
Its my scan on Monday and I am so nervous,really hoping everything will be ok,then we can tell Oli he is going to be a big brother,cant wait!!!

Catch you all later

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Just a quickie to say   kelly for Monday, i'm sure everything will be fine hun   

a big hello to everyone

Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Has everyone gone into hibernation  Can't believe it's so quiet on here....

Firstly, I must just say well done Erika....that's a fantastic amount to have fertilised and good luck for tomorrow!

Misky - did you mean this Saturday?  If so you must be somewhere across the continents now, winging your way back!  Hope you get online again soon from yonder.

AF has started...33 days, exactly the same as the last natural AF after the IUI.  Can't believe how stupid I am as was just starting to think about the possibility that maybe it has worked this month (you hear all these stories about people who fall pregnant inbetween treatment etc) and, yet again, am brought back to earth with a bump..."don't be stupid, it can never happen to you!  What were you thinking."  You'd think I would have learnt by now not to get my hopes up EVER but, no, there was still  a tiny little bit of "what if" there....what is wrong with me  Oh dear, wish I could take a pill to make me completely forget about having a child and go back to how I was a few years ago when I wasn't the slightest bit interested in babies/children. 

Phew, got that out now....sorry girls and on a Sunday night!!!!  Anyway, I have got other things to look forward to now such as moving to the States which is really exciting in itself.

Hi to all.....will catch up again tomorrow.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi Folks! It's so weird being without INternet access for a few days!

Kelly - welcome back! Hope you had a good holiday despite feeling sick (and homesick!)

Erica - I know you're 'offline' but hope ET goes well today. Great news on the fertilisation!   

Lotusflower - glad you can get started but I know exactly how you were feeling - I feel like that every month. I suppose we cling to any possible hope there may be.

Misky - hope your move went well and you're settling back down on the other side of the world!

Tracey - how are you feeling today me old cycle buddy. Sorry I've not been around to 'chat' to but I've been thinking of you loads. I had a few twinges a few days ago but haven't felt anything for quite a few days now and have got myself into a state that it hasn't worked. I go back to work tomorrow and am absolutely dreading that   will arrive while I'm there. The nurse said if I had any bleeding to phone them then lie down for 24 hours as it's not necessarily over but for me I know it would be. It's getting seriously   . 

Big hello to all! 
love Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kitty - hiya me cycle buddie, i'm not too bad had a bit of pinky stuff yesterday when i wiped (sorry tmi) and slightly again today (not blood though)  , all i keep thinking is that it hasnt worked 

Erika -    for et today hun 

Kelly - let us know how scan goes  

lotusflower - moving to the states eh! how exciting, when are you planning to go?

a big  to all i have missed

Tracey


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well I am so happy to tell you all our fab news

[fly]   ITS TWINS     [/fly]

As soon as the lady started scanning she smiled and looked at me and said "well there THEY are" 
Totally shocked but so so happy.We have told Oli and he is so excited,so that made me well up.

Thankyou all ssssooo much for your support and good wishes,there is no way I could have done this without you lovely lot!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kelly

[fly]FANTASTIC NEW CONGRATULATIONS        [/fly]

Great news that Oli is excited

Congrats again hun

Tracey


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Holly c – How are you? Hope the wonga pile is building nicely!  

Tcardy – I am glad to hear that you are doing well through your 2ww. Sending you lots of positive vibes to keep you going  

ERIKA – I hope e/t went well today chick  

Jillypops – Thanks for keeping us updated with ERIKA’s news. How are you doing?  
(I have a app with cons next month and am thinking of going again in Feb next year)

Kellydallard – What fantastic news to log on and see! I am so pleased for you   

Lotusflower – I know just what you mean.......if only there were a magic pill..... 

Kitty – How are you doing  

Well there is no news from me......
I am joining slimming world tonight as my diet is not going well doing it alone so here is hoping


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly how amazing, seems to be a real run of twins, hoping everything progresses well and Erika can add good news to this as well soon C x


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kelly - woo hoo!!!!       Such fab news mate...I'm so so pleased for you!  How fab to be twin bump buddies too!!!  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  Loads of love to you, Michael and Oli.

Erica (via Jilly) - Wonderful news about your embies...I'm over the moon for you chick.  Your 2ww will be shorter as well won't it with blasts?  Hope you are taking it easy...thinking of you.     

Loads of love to everyone else..

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## linzi32 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

Kelly - congratulations on the twins. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy. Both my sister & sister in law have twins and they are great fun!!

Good luck Erica on the 2ww  for you.

lilly2K3 - good luck for the consultants appointment next month. At least if you go again in Feb you get to enjoy a few   at christmas/new year.

Kitty & Tracey -    &  

For those of you who know Doods, She had a little girl called Lola this afternoon. Mum and baby both doing well.

Sorry to those I have not mentioned - still trying to follow where everyone is with treatment also I am mid downregging and forgetting everything(at least I have the excuse of treatment!)good luck

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to say a huge CONGRATS to kelly on the twins - How exciting 
tracey - Sounds to me like implantation bleeding -    When do you test ?
Doods - Congratulations      Hope ur both well...

Hope everyone else is doing well...


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Pri

how are you hunni?   

i have not had anymore pinky stuff     i test on Friday    so i need lots of   

did you test early or wait till your test day?

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracey - I was naughty and tested a day early....  Used the digital test, so that there was no confusion
You'll be fine hun.... not long to go at all....


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Tracey

Just wanted to send you lots of         .Fingers crossed for you.           .

Elfie x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks for your message Elfie   

i have only 2 more sleeps to go       

How are you hun?

Tracey


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Tracey

I;ve been lurking around lots of different threads ! I'm starting down regulation 31 October.I'm terrified now.Life seems a bit surreal !! How did you find down regging ?

Take care hon.                             for youuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!!!!1

Elfiex


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Elfie

i found D/R ok, i was lucky and didn't have any side effects at all, whens you 1st scan?

Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey all

Not posted for a while so I now feel a bit out of touch.

Tracey -   it's looking good......

Pri - sorry to hear you are sick....when I was pregnant many moons ago I remember how sick I was and it's not nice.  Hang in there.

Lilly - how's the diet coming along?

Kitty - wondering how you are and when you test? 

Misky - hope you're settling back into it and, at the very least, basking in some sunshine!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Lotusflower - I'm not good today. Can't stop   I think it might be all over for me tomorrow as I've got pains in my left ovary which usually signify that   is on her way. It's not AF pains but different, can't describe really. Am going to have to take tomorrow off work as I couldn't bear to have it all over when I'm in the office.

Tracey - how are you doing hun?   

Erica - I'm thinking of you loads    (Jilly please pass on if you can)

Sorry no more folks and sorry for the doom and gloom,
Kitty x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kitty - please don't give up yet... so many say they are sure it's all over but go on to get their BFP's!!  So hope that this is the way it will be for you too hunny    

Tracey - oooh gotta good feeling for you hun!! Heaps and heaps of     for tomorrow!!!

Lotus - have you made any decisions yet about what to do with holiday and tx 

Elfie - welcome!!  I'll be joining you with D/R later next month too.  It's not going to be much fun but at least we'll have all the lovelies here to help us thru it!!  Good luck    

Brilliant news re Doods!!  Well done hunny!!

Linzi - you're on your way!!  Heaps of     to you too doll!

Lilly - hiya loves!  Wonga pile is growing but ... last day tomoz!!  Yipee - it's horrid there!!  How's you darlin?  Hope Slimming World goes well!!

Hey ya gorgeous Jilly!!  Hope the job went ok and you're gonna like it!!

No news from me... just waiting for my cons apptmt on Nov 6th and will hopefully start D/R on 17th Nov...  Big  to all!

H xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Holly - hi hun how are you?  

Kitty -    , hope your ok hun,   

Jilly - Good luck with your new job   

Lotusflower -   hunni how are you?

a big hello to Elfie, kelly, linzi,lily and anyone i have missed   

update on me big day tomorrow couldn't sleep last night, gawd knows what i will be like tonight    feel very scared    about testing 

Love to all


Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Kitty - I had very similar pains, and that's the only way I could describe it, it wasnt AF pains, but it was crampy etc... but I got my BFP - dont give up hun....  

Tracey   to you as well hun.. You gonna test tomorrow ?

Hope everyone else is ok....

pri..xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yep Pri testing tomorrow very   

what time did you test ? think i will be up all night 

Tracey


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

It was around 8am... You'll be fine hun, I got a good feeling...


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, you're the best. Have taken the day off work today - trying to distract myself.

Tracey - I understand how you're feeling as I'm sure everyone else does.   Best of luck for tomorrow - am sending you loads and loads of          

Pri - thanks for your good luck message, how are you doin'?

Holly - not long now for your appt. You'll be able to do your Christmas shopping accompanied with hot flushes! Is it hot there now?

Jilly -   with your new job!

Kelly - how rude of me. Did I forget to congratulate you on your twins?     

Doods -  on the birth of your little girl!

Lotusflower - how are you?

Erica - hope things are going well with you.

Misky - hope you're settling down OK.

Hi to everyone else.
love Kitty x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

I wont be posting much on this thread now,but I promise to catch up on all you lovlies lots.I am still ahnging around on the friends thread though.

Tracey-loads and loads of luck for testing tomorrow hunny,got a really good feeling about you             

Kitty-please forgive me for asking this but are you on your 2ww too (pregnancy hormones)    if you are hunny loads of luck coming your way too      

Loads of love and fairydust to all you lovlies starting tx very soon.Hope to see lots of BFP's very soon.

Loads of love

Kelly x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

Tracey - hope tomorrow is your day...I think it will be! 

Kitty - oh no, it's awful when you are convinced it's over but I hope that it's good news for you!

Holly - we might be starting around the same time as my AF is due about 17th Nov and will be starting just after that.  Not sure about going home yet....I will have to wait until the outcome (mid-Dec ish) and then go after that but, if by some miracle, it is positive then I'm not sure about the flying?

Hi to all....TV beckons.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck TRacey xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracey - I keep checking to see if you've been on ?  U ok ?


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Tracey - got everything crossed for you hun...         

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Tracey

Hope your ok sweetie,still thinking posotive thoughts for you babe                   

Kelly x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thinking of you lots, Tracey           
love Kitty x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you are ok Tracey x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

been at mums all day and she hasn't got a PC but i was up at the crack of dawn and we got a    , cant believe it. been looking at the test all day, thanks so much for all your messages you are are fantastic

i have my 1st scan on the 23rd November 

will catch up tomorrow

Tracey


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Tracey, I KNEW it!  Well done you!!!!

Kitty - how are you?


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Tracey - I just came on to check on your news and I am delighted
CONGRATULATIONS honey - so so so pleased for you - I new you would !!!!


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Tracey,

Such fab news..well done you!!         Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Wow Tracey            

Big Big hugs and Congratulations              .

How brilliant !! Got any tips for us all starting soon ? 

Take care my love.HHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


Elfie x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls  

thanks for all your messages, i still cant believe it   

no tips really Elfie, all i did was take the full 2weeks off work and relaxed as much as i could 

thanks again everyone

will catch up later or tomorrow


Tracey 
xxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Blimey Tracey - you know how to keep a girl in suspense!!!

HUGE congratulations to you and your DH, I'm soooooo chuffed for you!!!

           

Girls - I have been naughty and tested a day early. I also got a   this morning. I'm delighted and terrified at the same time! Please please please be the same tomorrow!

 to every one of you lovely ladies!

Kitty x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

OMG Kitty you missed that vital information in your message, i am sure it will be the same tomorrow, its only 1 day early

so let me be the 1st to say    on your     i am so pleased for you hun    

take care hun


Tracey


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks, chick!


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS TCARDY & KITTY H ​


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope this is the start of a run of good luck, congrats Tracey & kitty, am so pleased xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats Tracey and Kitty!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Kitty - where are you hun??


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Kitty,

More fab news!!!!!         I'm so pleased for you....here's to a happy and healthy nine months!  Take care...

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Fabulous news, thanks for letting us know, welcome to the world little one x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh Yay, Kitty!  What great news, well done!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly]  HUGE CONGRATS SHAZIA 
ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF LAINEY  [/fly]​


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

[fly][fly]OMG DOUBLE CONGRATS TO
TRACEY AND KITTY
SO HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH
WELL DONE[/fly][/fly]


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Grrrrrrrrr - computer wouldn't let me on yesterday!
Thanks for your kind wishes. I did the official test Sunday morning and have a scan booked for 14 November. I'm feeling nervous as we only made it to 5 and a half weeks last time but I'm trying to be positive!

Tracey - how are you, hun?  

Big congratulations to Shazia! Lovely news!   

Erica - how is your   hun? Missing you but sending lots of positive vibes                 

Jilly - sorry to hear about your DHs swimmers. Has he been advised on what he can take to maybe improve them?   I'm afraid I'm not sure about the tests you've been given  

Candy - love the new photo of Jacob, what a cutie!

Lotusflower - how are you, hun?

Lilly - hope you're OK

Elfie - you were asking for tips..... this isn't really a tip but I did do the German protocol with my acupuncturist which is where you're treated just before and just after egg transfer. Of course I've no idea whether this brought about the BFP alone but it certainly made me feel a lot more relaxed which can only be a good thing. 

Sair, Kelly and Pri - how are the bumps coming along?

Love to all,
Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Oops - 
Kelly -         
for tomorrow!
Hope you 'all' have a smashing time!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kitty - congratulations on your BFP      

TRacey - congratulstions on your BFP      

Shazia - congratulations on the arrival of Lainey         

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Crikey - we're on a roll on this thread!!

       

CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE TO TRACEY & KITTY

       

[size=10pt]Absolutely sensational news and may the good times continue! Keep well girls!! Misky sends her love and congrats too but can't get on to post just now! She's thrilled for you!!

Sarahjj - good luck with the next couple of weeks!! Hope all goes beautifully for you 

Wonderful news from Shazia!!

Erica - hope you're ok lovely one. Sending you all the    in the world for next week's testing darlin!! Still got a very good feeling for you my love!!

 to Jilly, Lilly, Murtle, Lotus, Jodi, SMCC, Jess and all the other fab ones!


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

wow its very quiet on here where is everybody


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back 
Please bare with me ladies there is so much to catch up on. I haven't logged on since the 17th & work has been manic this week, so much to do & I haven't known my  from my elbow!! It was jolly decent of them to pile it all up for my return, they have taken my mind off my 2ww  

Big  to you all for your lovely messages, thoughts & wishes whilst I've been away. I’ve read them all & it means alot to have your support & know that you have been thinking of me. An even bigger thank you needs to go to my mate Jilly for passing on all of my progress, for always being there, for her constant support, for making me laugh & picking me up when my spirits are low but most of all for just being her   She’s seriously not right in the head   but helps me far more than she realises.  

Jilly –    because I can’t let you get a big head & have been far too nice to you anyway so have some of this  as well!! Hope the star jumps are going well   
Holly – Hello you  Glad the temp job is going well, have you been spending your wages? Don’t disappoint me Mrs Ebay. Well, your appt is almost here, sending you bucket loads of      for Monday I will be thinking of you & can’t wait to hear about your tx plan. Look at the roll of good news on the thread, stay focused & positive. FHB&T matey you know the score  
Kitty –      ah congratulations hunny fabulous news. Wishing you a very happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond. Any tips for me  I too have had ovary pains, hope it’s a good omen. Just 2 weeks to your scan, how exciting  
Misky – Hope the move has gone well  & that you’ve got rid of your one legged guest (meant in the nicest way but you don’t need the extra stress & work of looking after someone else when you’re moving). What's happening with tx etc, I'm a bit lost & trying hard to catch up? 
Linzi – Welcome aboard   wishing you lots of luck with IVF. I hope d/r is going well, don’t be afraid to ask any questions, we will help if we can.
Tracey – I just knew it     Congratulations to you & DH, wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy & beyond. Bet you can’t wait for the 23rd & is it good up there on   keep me a space won't you!
Lilly – Dieting  ooer never easy is it hun. Hope you’re doing well at slimming world & when is your appt   I know it’s this month but what date? February isn’t far away & you’ll be back on the IVF rollercoaster with lots of support from all of us  
Sarahjj – Blimey 38 weeks   where has that gone. Can’t wait to hear your news in the next week or so, hope you're well.
Shazia – Ah lovely congratulations to you, DH & Toby on the birth of your beautiful daughter  Lainey Erica May  Hope you are all well, can’t wait for a pic. Lovely name by the way (ignore Poops  ) especially the middle one!!
Elfie – Welcome aboard  Wishing you lots of good luck with tx & you are in very good company if you are cycling with the lovely Holly this month    
Doods – Massive  to you & DH on the birth of your lovely daughter   Lola  Hope everything went well & look forward to hearing from you soon.
Candy – Big  to you & your gorgeous bundle J who gets cuter by the minute.
Sair – Where’s your ticker?   I don’t know how far you are? Please update me asap or I’ll have to  you. Thanks for your wishes passed on via Julie. Hope all is well with you & the twins  
Lotus – You weren’t  to hope this cycle had worked sweetheart, we all do it. Everytime  is late we get a bit excited. If we haven’t got hope we haven’t got anything have we, you keep it darlin'. Just make sure you add faith, belief & trust to it eh Holly. Hope your move to the states goes well, how exciting for you.

Blimey, knackered now, off to catch up on the friends thread now, back later.

Erica.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi folks,
My computer is really messing me around. It didn't want to let me on at all yesterday. Grrrrrrr.

Erica - great to hear from you! We've really missed you! As far as the ovary pains go, the nurse told me it was normal and that the Cyclogest can make all sorts of things squeal, plus they're getting over their ordeal. I'm still getting them now but trying to put them to the back of my mind (v hard I can assure you!) I REALLY REALLY hope this is a good sign for you - you deserve it, gal! Here are some extra supa-charged positive vibes                                           

Tracey - sorry, hun, what a quiet day it's been. You OK?

Misky - thanks for the messages. Hope you're settling back down now. Holly, thanks for passing the messages on - hope you're OK.

Sorry no more personals - the kitchen is beckoning.

love Kitty x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome back Erica, what happened to our upadte on you ? how you feeling ? xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Erica - soooo lovely to see you on!! You are the loveliest love with all those personals!! I can imagine you not wanting to tempt fate by suggesting anything about your symptoms but we all know it's going to be BFP news come Monday so don't worry, hang on in there and we're holding your hand as the last bit of this crazy ride comes back to base             

Have to say have been a very good Holly and only bought a couple of t shirts and a pair of shorts.... however now you mention it I did see a gorgeous top on Ebay................ !!!!!!!!

ooh and btw - Misky's arrived back in NZ (yes she managed to get her one legged house guest out the door the day before she left  ) She's not sure when next tx will be yet... Hopefully her computer will arrive just before Christmas.... so she can pop back herself. I know for sure that she too has everything crossed for Monday and asked me tell you that we have a 24hour watch going for you with her and I keeping the  going while you sleep!!

Elfie love - when do you start D/R  I'll know for sure on Monday if it's happening this cycle or not but I should begin about Nov 17th.

Lotus - hoping that your move will bring you only good things. Sorry I missed your post. Take good care sunshine 

Eire - how are you doing hunny?

Jodi - if you're reading big  to you!!

Lilly - hey there and how's S/W going... all good ?

Murtle - been thinking of you loads and hoping that your brother is ok and that you're ok too darlin.

No news from me. Just back to same old in the meantime.

Love you all!
H xxxxxx

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72877.0


----------

